# Naruto 679 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 28, 2014)

Predicting is the goal.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Madara's body literally turns into a Women's body and Becomes Kaguya. 
Take over complete.

Should have seen it coming with Madara getting similar Robe as Kaguya and white hair and stuff.


----------



## hokage94 (May 28, 2014)

Kaguya fully takes over Mads body. Quickly gets the fruit eating job done and makes Naruto and Sasuke shit themselves royally.


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2014)

Madara flashback explaining a lot of overdue linformation


----------



## RaptorRage (May 28, 2014)

Need to see Team Taka's dreams just for the lulz to be had for Karin and Suigetsu.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Madaras flashback, also I expect kaguya to drain everyone's chakra caught by the tree.maybe killing most


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Kaguya takes over and its her vs Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## plot1st (May 28, 2014)

Madara goes black.


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Madara flashback explaining a lot of overdue linformation



This is accurate

We'll see if kaguya's appearance before madara happened BEFORE he went to face hashirama, or if she saved him from his death before talking to him (hashirama felt "something" after the battle ended... it may have been her)

My guess is, madara went to that battle only to take some senju DNA, knowing that he was gonna get bodied anyway


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

So the final battle will be between Kaguya and Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2014)

*Chapter 679 Prediction*:  Kaguya's Deceit.

The Truth of Black Zetsu's creation is finally revealed and Kaguya's plan for the world.


----------



## Kai (May 28, 2014)

We won't go immediately into a fight.

It'll be Madara's story fleshed out, first. 

How he survived VOTE, his life afterwards, Kaguya's influence in Madara's life. Everything.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 28, 2014)

Madara dies.

Again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2014)

Incoming Madara's long ass flashback.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Need to see Team Taka's dreams just for the lulz to be had for Karin and Suigetsu.


I bet Karin's dream was censored


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I bet Karin's dream was censored



Her dream was the first one, directly before Hinata's, the black panel


----------



## bearzerger (May 28, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Incoming Madara's long ass flashback.



Yup, plenty of flashbacks coming. First Madara and then Kaguya herself.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 28, 2014)

Madara will die and he will join the Family of Edo Tensie


----------



## NW (May 28, 2014)

Madara wonders how Obito felt when the same thing was happening to him and then overcomes Black Zetsu.

At this point I'm leaning more towards him having a change of heart. Will be awesome and I can't wait for it.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

*Credits: kaze1028 @ MH*



The preview.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

^ what does the preview say?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

^^ besides the info about a coloured poster coming next issue, I don't know. I hope someone translate it.


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

What kind of movie are they gonna pull out of their asses for these war Arcs now?
Or are they gonna treat it differently and write a specate story for the movie far away from Cannon.


----------



## Sin3dd (May 28, 2014)

Kaguya will make her appearance for the first time and will control Madara.
Madara WILL NOT DIE!
Madara is confused, Black Zetsu talks.


----------



## RBL (May 28, 2014)

Based on this, I predict.,,

That neji is going to be revived.


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> ^ what does the preview say?



preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
that guy(person) will finally...!?"

about the color page thing,
not a lead off one of the issue but "with (kishs) rough sketches and an all colour(/full color?) two-sided poster cover"


----------



## Sword Sage (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"
> 
> about the color page thing,
> not a lead off one of the issue but "with (kishs) rough sketches and an all colour(/full color?) two-sided poster cover"



The guy meaning black zetsu? I believe Black Zetsu will posses Madara body, I don't believe it will be like Agent Smith like that.

Woman in man's body is creepy.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 28, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> *Credits: kaze1028 @ MH*
> 
> 
> 
> The preview.


It should be something like:
"In a world where Mugen Tsukuyomi shines finally that guy...!?"
*EDIT:*Ninja'd by takl


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> The guy meaning black zetsu?



well theres kinda affectionate nuance to the person in it.
i think its someone familiar to us.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2014)

Madara's flashback


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I bet Karin's dream was censored



It's annoying how all of the girl's dreams were about getting male validation.

I'd hope at least one of their dreams was about their family still being alive. (Like Karin, who's past was probably retconed over anyway) as she is supposedly the lone survivor of the Whirlpool villages destruction (so much for that alliance, Konoha).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"


I get the feeling that this means Obito is going too be doing something next chapter then and he's really the only candidate at this point.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 28, 2014)

We might get to see who's the first person who is freed from IT. Just right before Hinata's dream is shown, one of the cocoons seems to be getting disconnected from the tree branch structure. Maybe that's who the preview means.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It's annoying how all of the girl's dreams were about getting male validation.



sigh, men had those too.


----------



## TRN (May 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> It's annoying how all of the girl's dreams were about getting male validation.
> 
> I'd hope at least one of their dreams was about their family still being alive. (Like Karin, who's past was probably retconed over anyway) as she is* supposedly the lone survivor of the Whirlpool villages destruction *(so much for that alliance, Konoha).




So much for reading the damn manga sarahmint  Whirlpool was destory when kushina was a child


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Wonder who the guy is the preview talks about maybe RS or his bro.


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

preview calls them あいつ　like 'dear old' someone so i think its a more familiar person than hagoromo or his unknown brother.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I get the feeling that this means Obito is going too be doing something next chapter then and he's really the only candidate at this point.



Obito is all but dead, and even if he survives he can't do anything in his condition.
There is another person that we know of and can be considered unexpected and that is Hagoromo  himself, though i'm already expecting this twist even if it seems a bit unlikely at the moment.
Edit:if it's dear old than i assume it might be Jiraya?or still hagoromo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2014)

Hey takl does 2chan or any Japanese forums think Kaguya is final boss?


----------



## Hasan (May 28, 2014)

Madara uses Shuradō. . . 



takL said:


> well theres kinda affectionate nuance to the person in it.
> i think its someone familiar to us.



Does Grandpa Hiruzen qualify?


----------



## Red Raptor (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview calls them あいつ　like 'dear old' someone so i think its a more familiar person than hagoromo or his unknown brother.



That's interesting... Could be anyone familiar. Preview might not be cor next week's chapter though, right?


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hey takl does 2chan or any Japanese forums think Kaguya is final boss?



some posters thought of that when hagoromo said kaguys was stronger than anybody.
and then more did when maddy absorbed shinju thinking the voice was from shinju.
and almost everyone was sure of that when maddy revailed what he had done to rin  to obito.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 28, 2014)

Zetsu makes his move. Kaguya tries to do stuff but fails because Zetsu really only gives a shit about himself and fucks the world up. Everyone's dreams turn into nightmares as they get eaten by Zetsu. The end(In 5 years).


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> *that guy(person) will finally..*.!?"
> 
> about the color page thing,
> not a lead off one of the issue but "with (kishs) rough sketches and an all colour(/full color?) two-sided poster cover"



hagoromo brother.... possible


----------



## King Jamal (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke's going to eat some humble pie, his dismissal of Kakashi and Sakura's respective abilities will lead him to learn a lesson about teamwork (flashbacks to the bell test in part 1 where Sasuke ignored his teammates and thought he could do everything by himself). I'm expecting Kakashi and Sakura to actually prove their worth somehow, possibly saving Sasuke from nearly getting killed with a piece of quick-thinking.

I'm just stabbing in the dark here :/


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 28, 2014)

I think kaguya/zetsu will start with the last part of the plan.... absorbing chakra from everyone in order to give birth to new fruit... madara just put them in sleep but it doesnt look like anything is happening to them


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2014)

King Jamal said:


> Sasuke's going to eat some humble pie, his dismissal of Kakashi and Sakura's respective abilities will lead him to learn a lesson about teamwork (flashbacks to the bell test in part 1 where Sasuke ignored his teammates and thought he could do everything by himself). I'm expecting Kakashi and Sakura to actually prove their worth somehow, possibly saving Sasuke from nearly getting killed with a piece of quick-thinking.
> 
> I'm just stabbing in the dark here :/



The only thing one can logically do here is laugh at what you just wrote.


----------



## King Jamal (May 28, 2014)

Sutol said:


> The only thing one can logically do here is laugh at what you just wrote.



Explain why 

Edit: Oh I see, a Sasuke fanboy, makes sense why you were so hostile. Poor baby thought I was disrespecting his fave ;(


----------



## Sigrun (May 28, 2014)

King Jamal said:


> Sasuke's going to eat some humble pie, his dismissal of Kakashi and Sakura's respective abilities will lead him to learn a lesson about teamwork (flashbacks to the bell test in part 1 where Sasuke ignored his teammates and thought he could do everything by himself). I'm expecting Kakashi and Sakura to actually prove their worth somehow, possibly saving Sasuke from nearly getting killed with a piece of quick-thinking.
> 
> I'm just stabbing in the dark here :/



Amen to that! I really cannot wait for Sasuke to be proven wrong!


----------



## Meliwen (May 28, 2014)

King Jamal said:


> Sasuke's going to eat some humble pie, his dismissal of Kakashi and Sakura's respective abilities will lead him to learn a lesson about teamwork (flashbacks to the bell test in part 1 where Sasuke ignored his teammates and thought he could do everything by himself). I'm expecting Kakashi and Sakura to actually prove their worth somehow, possibly saving Sasuke from nearly getting killed with a piece of quick-thinking.
> 
> I'm just stabbing in the dark here :/



If Sasuke really wants to be a hokage, then he need to learn more about teamwork and leadership, and part of that will come from Kakashi and Sakura doing something/proving their worth. I don't know if that'll be something as big as saving Sasuke's life, but they'll do something useful enough to make Sasuke rethink his words. 

This was put in the chapter for a reason, which was to show us that Sasuke isn't as ready as he thinks he is for hokage, and that team 7 isn't functioning with good teamwork yet. Kakashi and Sakura aren't here for the final battle just for sightseeing, especially not since they could just as easily be put under the MT like everyone else and especially after their usefulness was just pointed out and even the cause of an argument for the team, which is the last  thing they need.

It's the final battle. Sasuke still needs to learn about teamwork and leadership, so it's time for the whole team to work together and teach him. It was mentioned in the manga that team 7 coming back together was destiny, so the last thing that's going to happen is anything less than teamwork.


----------



## StickaStick (May 28, 2014)

BZ / Kaguya's Will w/e leaves Obito's body to take control of Mads and then Obito regains consciousness and solos Kaguya with his S/T Susanoo


----------



## ToolKIT (May 28, 2014)

*Naruto 679: Horns of hatred*

Prediction
1. scene
The scene starts with Madara who gets his body covered by Black Zetsu
Madara: AARrrhhgghhhh !!

Naruto and Sasuke are confused about the situation

Sasuke starts to rush to Madara and takes his Katana out

A black rod starts flying from Madaras body to Sasuke 

Sasuke widens his eyes and avoids the black rod and jumps up in the air

He uses his chidori on the Sword and tries to attack Madara who is full covered by black zetsu

Suddenly his atack goes through their body and Sasuke sees that obitos eyes has been used for kamui

Sasuke jumps nack

Naruto: Oiii !! Sasuke dont start attacking him without a plan !

Sasuke: shut up Naruto i know what im doing
(If Kaguya gets back to life the whole situation would get much worse)

Sasuke: naruto, did you feel that the clones of Madara disappeard ?

Naruto: yeah youre right i cant sense them any longer


2. scene 
Madara: hahahahaahha
Madara: the time has come to be the holy queen of the World

Madaras body starts gettong into a black sphere 

Sakura: what is happening with him and who is that Kaguya ?

Kalashi: i dont know Sakura, the only thing we can do right bow is to wait and analyze the situation and trust in Naruto and Sasuke

A different voice starts coming out from Madara

A female voice

Voice: alright, the only missing thing is a pair of Byakugan eyes from a female 

Naruto being shocked and thinks of Hinata

Naruto: oi Sasuke we must stop her before she gets alice
Sasuke: yeah think so too

Naruto starts building a huge Bijuudama shuriken 

Naruto: sasuke put your chidori into that bijuu bomb

Sasuke starts creating chidori and infuses it into the bijuu shuriken

Naruto: bijuu futon raiton shuriken !!!

The bijuu bomb starts to flying over madara 

Suddenly it is getting absorbed by a aura which flows over Madara

Female voice: yes , yes more give me more chakra 

Sakura: omg, he absorded the attack how is that possible

Sasuke: its because of the rinnegan but ive would never imagined that someone could absorb this much energy

Naruto: kage bunshin no jutsu
Naruto creates 3 bunshins 
2 of the Kage bunshins starts engaging Madara while the 3. rushes towards somewhere else

The air is getting red and the black sphere is becoming cracks on the down side

Debries on the ground starting flowing up 
The ground under madara starts cracking and a huge whole emerges

Sasuke activates Susanno 
Sasuke: this might be big explosion , mina get in my Susanno armor

Before the susanno closes up kakashi is able to see that 2 horns are forming on the top of the black sphere 

End

This is the first time im writing a prediction hope you enjoy it


----------



## conradoserpa (May 28, 2014)

The thread title fits, the rest I wont read because I don't like to get influenced


----------



## WT (May 28, 2014)

good stuff. Was an enjoyable read


----------



## Mateush (May 28, 2014)

Thanks. The more predictions, the better.


----------



## ToolKIT (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for response im very nervous xD cant wait for more responses


----------



## King Jamal (May 28, 2014)

Meliwen said:


> If Sasuke really wants to be a hokage, then he need to learn more about teamwork and leadership, and part of that will come from Kakashi and Sakura doing something/proving their worth. I don't know if that'll be something as big as saving Sasuke's life, but they'll do something useful enough to make Sasuke rethink his words.
> 
> This was put in the chapter for a reason, which was to show us that Sasuke isn't as ready as he thinks he is for hokage, and that team 7 isn't functioning with good teamwork yet. Kakashi and Sakura aren't here for the final battle just for sightseeing, especially not since they could just as easily be put under the MT like everyone else and especially after their usefulness was just pointed out and even the cause of an argument for the team, which is the last  thing they need.
> 
> It's the final battle. Sasuke still needs to learn about teamwork and leadership, so it's time for the whole team to work together and teach him. It was mentioned in the manga that team 7 coming back together was destiny, so the last thing that's going to happen is anything less than teamwork.



I Totally agree with you my friend and yes, Kakashi and Sakura don't have to do something as drastic as saving Sauce's life but they will do something in this battle that will prove to him that they're not the worthless pieces of shit he currently sees them as.

In terms of characterization, the current team 7 (minus Kakashi) are very similar to how they were during the bell test. Sasuke's refusing to cooperate with those he feels are "beneath" him, Naruto's acting impulsively (if it weren't for Sasuke he'd be snoozing right now since he was ready to dash out of his susanoo) and Sakura only seems concerned with how Sasuke views her. I believe that Kishi is drawing a deliberate parallel here so that in the forthcoming chapters, he can show character progression for each member of the team.

I predict that there will be a "bell test" of sorts in the next few chapters for team 7, whilst fighting Kaguya/Madara. Obviously it won't exactly be a bell test but it will require the efforts of all of team 7 in order for the team to be successful.

Initially I can see it going down like this: Sasuke tells Kakashi and Sakura to stay out of the fight because they will be a hindrance. Sasuke barks orders out at Naruto but Naruto, perhaps frustrated at Sasuke for his treatment of Kakashi and Sakura, ignores his orders and acts independently. Because their teamwork is totally out of sync, Kaguya/Madara gains the upperhand in the battle. Sasuke berates Naruto for not cooperating with him and while he's talking he's caught off guard by Kaguya/Madara, cue a look of shock on Sasuke's face and a "!" expression. A combined effort  of Sakura and Kakashi saves Sasuke from peril. Sasuke rethinks his views on the pair and decides that they'll take Kaguya/Madara down as a unit.

Something like that.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

Pretty good actually

Which means it wont happen cuz you know kishi lol


----------



## Mateush (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"



I bet it's either Orochimaru or Kabuto if this is about someone getting out of it:


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 28, 2014)

Change the title due, change it to The Horns of Hatred IMO, good prediction though, this thread will be merge iMO in the true prediction thread


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2014)

Sounds boring.  Sounds canon


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2014)

I think Hagoromo's brother will eventually have a role now. Probably he'll provide Naruto and Sasuke with half of his power too.

Naruto and Sasuke will then have half of the powers which defeated Kayuga.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"
> 
> about the color page thing,
> not a lead off one of the issue but "with (kishs) rough sketches and an all colour(/full color?) two-sided poster cover"





Glutamminajr said:


> It should be something like:
> "In a world where Mugen Tsukuyomi shines finally that guy...!?"
> *EDIT:*Ninja'd by takl


Thank you, both


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

takL said:


> preview calls them あいつ　like 'dear old' someone so i think its a more familiar person than hagoromo or his unknown brother.



Interesting..


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2014)

May I suggest you an alternative end? 



ToolKIT said:


> Madaguya: the time has come to be the holy queen bitch of the World
> 
> Sakura: what is happening with him and who is that Kaguya ?
> 
> ...


----------



## handsock (May 29, 2014)

Sasuke should Izanami black zetsu until he realizes his own place in this world. /manga


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2014)

I predict Madara fights Kaguya off. If not, I'll have to request a week ban.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 29, 2014)

Title-Kaguya's Dream
Side Text-Madara stabbed in the back.

Madara: GGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
Black Zetsu: Don't worry, it'll be over soon. I thank you for all you've done, perhaps Kaguya will take pity on you...then again...

Sasuke: ...
Naruto: What should we do...
Sakura: Is this Kaguya person even worse than Madara?
Kakashi: The very thought...
*Sasuke runs towards Black Zetsu and Madara*
*White Zetsu pops up, with a full body that is a little bigger and muscular than before*
White Zetsu: SURPRISE!
Sasuke: ?!
*Sasuke quickly stabs White Zetsu*
Sasuke: Out of my way!
White Zetsu: AHHH! Not again...just kidding!
*White Zetsu goes to kick Sasuke but Sasuke activates Susanoo. White Zetsu kicks Susanoo and sends Sasuke to the ground, shattering a part of Susanoo*
Sasuke: When did he get so strong...
White Zetsu: Tch, everyone keeps going on about me being weak, I WAS ALWAYS THIS STRONG!
Black Zetsu: No you weren't.
White Zetsu: ...A little support would be nice.
Black Zetsu: It doesn't matter. You were always weak, but that's because your true power was simply split into hundred of thousands. But now...
White Zetsu: Heh, that's right...

*Flashback to White Zetsu after being attacked by Sasuke when he awoken his eyes*
White Zetsu: GAH! THIS BURNS!!! 
*White Zetsu uses Kagerou and gets outside with the flames gone*
White Zetsu: That damn brat! Lost my extensions because of him.
Black Zetsu(Through Kagerou link): Get on with the plan.
White Zetsu: Huh?
Black Zetsu: Madara will be here soon, it's time to ignore all these little distractions.
White Zetsu: Righty-o!
*White Zetsu uses Kagerou again, then spreads his entire body throughout the world connecting to each White Zetsu Clone lying around*
White Zetsu: I'm gonna kick your ass next time you Uchiha brat!
*End of flashback*

White Zetsu: Was real annoying having to always sit in the back and watch, but now that I've got my full power it's time to do like I said...KICK YOUR FUCKING ASS!!!
*White Zetsu charges at Sasuke while Naruto goes to intercept*
White Zetsu: I've got a bone to pick with you too for back then.
*Flashback to Naruto calling Zetsu Aloe Vera*
White Zetsu: But I'll let Guruguru take care of you.
Naruto: Guru-awho?
*Guruguru jumps down from above and kicks Naruto away from White Zetsu*
Guruguru: Guru-ame!
Naruto: ...You look like shit...
Guruguru: ...And yet...I will never know what it's like to take one...IT MAKES ME SO MAD!!! Nah, it's cool, say do you know this guy?
*Guruguru unwraps his head to reveal Hashirama*
Guruguru: He kept saying Naruto this Sasuke that, something about poop-I added that last part in.
Naruto: 1st Hokage!
Sakura: What's going on?!
Guruguru: Feels more powerful than that last wood guy, whatever his name was.
Naruto: Wood guy? Yamato?!
Sakura: He's...alright...
Guruguru: Well if you think being tied to a Tree for all eternity is alright then...
Hashirama: Naruto you have to stop this before it's too late!
Naruto: I know!
*Naruto goes to attack Guruguru*
Guruguru: Let's see how powerful that thing is now...
*The Wood Statue appears even bigger then when Hashirama used it*
Hashirama: Using my powers for this...
Guruguru: Your powers? You're the copy here, not us.
Hashirama: ?
Black Zetsu: Your powers relate back to spawn of Kaguya's brat. We were created back when she was alive, and she used you Madara, made you believe you were behind it all when she's been whispering in your ear this entire time.
Madara: GGGGGGAAAAAHHHHH!!! 
*The other half of Black Zetsu takes over Madara's body, with the Black on the right side of his body, Shinju is removed from Madara's body and Kaguya is on top of its head*
Kaguya: Let's see those nightmares shall we.

End text-Kaguya's twisted smile.


----------



## takL (May 29, 2014)

well kaguya isnt a dreamer. i think shes just starving for the fruit again. must be so yummy. Or she needs the power to rape another planet



Mateush said:


> I bet it's either Orochimaru or Kabuto if this is about someone getting out of it:


possible. 


ch1p said:


> I predict Madara fights Kaguya off.



or its just black zetsu one of her followers.


----------



## eurytus (May 29, 2014)

King Jamal said:


> Sasuke's going to eat some humble pie, his dismissal of Kakashi and Sakura's respective abilities will lead him to learn a lesson about teamwork (flashbacks to the bell test in part 1 where Sasuke ignored his teammates and thought he could do everything by himself). I'm expecting Kakashi and Sakura to actually prove their worth somehow, possibly saving Sasuke from nearly getting killed with a piece of quick-thinking.
> 
> I'm just stabbing in the dark here :/



The passed the bell test cos sasuke gave his lunch to naruto, I don't think him being nice to his teammates will touch black zetsu's heart....


----------



## Mima-sama (May 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _My prediction for the next chapter_


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2014)

By the looks of it, Black Zetsu is taking over Madara, so does that mean it is also abandoning Obito's body? Will he finally be laid to rest?


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> By the looks of it, Black Zetsu is taking over Madara, so does that mean it is also abandoning Obito's body? Will he finally be laid to rest?



He's probably triggering Kaguya's awakening/takeover of Madara, but I expect that he'll stick around. Obito still hasn't had a proper goodbye scene; he can't just drop dead in the middle of the final battle.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 29, 2014)

It should be pretty obvious what happens next.

Madara should be weakened.  Zetsu/Kaguya will explain that she became one with the Shinju.  We might get a bit of a flashback involving the sage and his brother fighting Juubi/Kaguya. 

After that we might stay in the flashback for a while, or we could go straight to Kaguya taking over Body, killing him.  Or that could be postponed and Kaguya will announce her intent to get the fruit to be revived and Madara's ultimate fate will be addressed later.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2014)

> preview "in the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"





> preview calls them あいつ　like 'dear old' someone so i think its a more familiar person than hagoromo or his unknown brother.



I don't like the sound of this


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2014)

So the preview calls them dear old someone so I do think it will involve rs or his brother


----------



## Ukoku (May 29, 2014)

Probably talking about B. Zetsu.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2014)

I predict that Madara,  Obito and Black Zetsu fuse to bring back Kaguya!


----------



## Skull007 (May 29, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I think Hagoromo's brother will eventually have a role now. Probably he'll provide Naruto and Sasuke with half of his power too.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke will then have half of the powers which defeated Kayuga.



I don't think so

Everyone in rikudo's family has had some kind of conflict, especially between brothers (ashura-indra, hashirama-madara, naruto-sasuke). I really doubt hagoromo's brother was an exception


----------



## Fatality (May 30, 2014)

From the way Kishi is writing, I predict no Kaguya, but this. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 30, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> I don't think so
> 
> Everyone in rikudo's family has had some kind of conflict, especially between brothers (ashura-indra, hashirama-madara, naruto-sasuke). I really doubt hagoromo's brother was an exception



Considering that Hago and his bro were probably twins, the more will they represent the dual opposites of Yin and Yang.


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2014)

A chapter or two of flashbacks, and at the end of how many flashbacks we see Kaguya.


----------



## NW (May 30, 2014)

Damn, so many good posts. 

Anyway, my predic #2. 


*Spoiler*: _679: The Troll no Jutsu_ 



Madara: "AAAAAAAAAGH!"

Kaguya (speaking from within Madara): "Heheh... You were a fool to take me inside of you, Madara."

Madara: "You bitch...!"

Kaguya: "It's been fun, watching you carry out your little game of a plan... But the only one who deserves to have the ultimate power... is me! You're life, your aspirations, they all come to this! Die knowing that you were the gateway for a greater being to return to this world!"

Madara: "Urgh... AHHHHHHH!!!"

*Madara has a flashback to izuna*

Izuna: "Brother! I... I'm not going to last much longer. Tobirama's attack did me in. Please protect our clan... Use my eyes to protect those dear to you and bring about peace!"

*cut back to present*

Madara: "Izuna... I couldn't protect our clan... But... I can... no... I *have* brought about peace... And I won't let this ancient relic compromise this world's happiness that I've worked so hard to bring about. I am the legendary shinobi... Uchiha Madara!"

Kaguya: "Hm? What's this?"

Madara: "RRRAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!"

Black Zetsu: "Shit! You bastard, what are you doing?!"

*Black Zetsu is forced out of Madara*

Madara: "(Heh... I wonder if this is what thet fool Obito felt like...)"

Kaguya: "Your games are no longer amusing, fool! But I guess I can stand watching a little longer... Heh."

Madara: "*huff*... huff*..."

Black Zetsu: "How did you do that?!"

Madara: "You got a bit sloppy when you used Obito's hand to stab me. You weren't able to stop me from contracting his troll power... When he stabbed me before he could keep it in, but you made a mistake by killing him."

Black Zetsu: "Fuck... Dat Obito! Trolling even in death!"

Obito: "Death?"

Black Zetsu: "WHAT?!"

*BZ his gaze realizes Obito is now awake*

Madara: "?! 

You bastard!"

Obito: "*huff* *huff* *huff* 

I was only unconscious... Black Zetsu's mistake... You'd think he'd have felt my breathing, but there's only so much a pile of black goo can feel...

*huff* *huff* *huff*"

Madara: "Regardless, I still have some of your troll power now! I'll use it to kill you!"

Obito: "Think so?"

Madara: "?!"

Obito: "No, Madara. What you gained was merely Black Zetsu's asshole power to be a complete dick to everyone. You used that power to be a complete dick and make Kaguya have to wait longer to be revived. Although we'll make sure she never is."

*looks at team 7*

*Kakashi and Naruto nod*

Madara: "But your trolling pisses people off too!"

Obito: "*huff* *huff* *puff* 

True... my trolling does cause much butthurt, but that is because I'm so awesome! Not because of asshole-dickishness! My trolling surpasses your measly assholeness!"

Madara: "Damn you! Just what... what is your troll power called?!"

Obito: "It's called... Troll no Jutsu!"


 





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> [sp]Title-Kaguya's Dream
> Side Text-Madara stabbed in the back.
> 
> Madara: GGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> ...


This... THIS IS GLORIOUS (aside from Madara getting Shinju pulled out this early). 

Felt almost like reading the actual chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 30, 2014)

I dont agree with it, Spiral zetsu was imo the will of Maddy


----------



## mayumi (May 30, 2014)

I wonder if Kaguya is really an alien though. Like a saiyan sent over to take over the world. Shinjuu tree is actually the planet's protector before she came along and ate the fruit.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 30, 2014)

mayumi said:


> I wonder if Kaguya is really an alien though. Like a saiyan sent over to take over the world. Shinjuu tree is actually the planet's protector before she came along and ate the fruit.



I think she's from the Limbo world.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 30, 2014)

Prediction: She emerges


----------



## takL (May 30, 2014)

i predict 
1) maddy controlled by bzetsu grows a pair of oppais
2) real maddy grows from that lower half to kill  b zetsu
3) that perfect hash clone body opens its eyes.
4) the 3rd eye on maddys forehead hatches.


----------



## Lance (May 30, 2014)

takL said:


> i predict
> 1) maddy controlled by bzetsu grows a pair of oppais
> 2) real maddy grows from that lower half to kill  b zetsu
> 3) that perfect hash clone body opens its eyes.
> 4) *the 3rd eye on maddys forehead hatches*.


Explain this! Hatches; comes out what?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2014)

> Explain this! Hatches; comes out what?



Kaguya


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

Kaguya reveals she saved Madara in VotE


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 31, 2014)

Kaguya is a demon inside a beauty


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 31, 2014)

Easy prediction

- Zetsu says he and Kaguya saved Madara at the VotE and informs us of anything that Madara's done which was influenced by he and Kaguya
- Madara's being overtaken and he has slight flashbacks
- Team 7 is shocked and realize that they can't let this happen as Kaguya's too much of a threat, they can defeat Madara but if Kaguya arrives they're fucked so they do their best to stop the process
- Zetsu leaves Madara's body, Naruto heals Obito's
- Team 7 uses an onslaught of attacks to stop the process until it ends 
- Madara's completely controlled at the end by Zetsu as he mentions something else about Kaguya's return


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Explain this! Hatches; comes out what?


either what Gilgamesh said. or her new baby.

or new shiju.

since i saw it in a slit on foreheads i can never  look at sharinnegan the same way. when one of the commas reaches the centor...

and if you look closely at the fruit to finish the world it looks like the back of kaguyas head.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 31, 2014)

Natuobase is so funny

The Madara fans there convinced that because there's panel of Madara tapping the ground that he's going to troll BZ/kaguya next chapter with a Wood Clone or a Limbo.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Natuobase is so funny
> 
> The Madara fans there convinced that because there's panel of Madara tapping the ground that he's going to troll BZ/kaguya next chapter with a Wood Clone or a Limbo.



That's from that guy called "Uchicha Macho" he's the resident special child of NB so it's not a surprise, the guy can't even spell Uchiha right.


----------



## Xeogran (May 31, 2014)

Lol NarutoBase
I haven't seen more childish Naruto "fandom" anywhere else, maybe except SaiyanIsland's comments section


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2014)

The chapter should be mostly talking and exposition.

For the first time in a while we know exactly what to expect.


----------



## eurytus (May 31, 2014)

hatches new baby? so Hagoromo and his brother were hatched from her forehead? gross


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> so Hagoromo and his brother were hatched from her forehead? gross



In Greek mythology, Leda laid 2 eggs. one hatched girl twins, the other boy twins. 
is it any grosser than the mans face boob,  bugs in a body, worm noodles etc?

just saying.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

eurytus said:


> hatches new baby? so Hagoromo and his brother were hatched from her forehead? gross



That may not be far from the truth:



^ If you've noticed Kaguya is apparently forming a hand seal before the panel of her two sons were shown, and the Tablet did say that One God was divided into Yin and Yang, probably in reference to Kaguya and her twin sons.


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2014)

if RS and his bro came out of her eye then............ was she fucked in the third eye? 

the sharingan proves more uses with every chapter


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 31, 2014)

I predict flashbacks.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> I predict flashbacks.



And hopefully material, pertinent and relevant ones like how Madara survived in VotE


----------



## RockSauron (May 31, 2014)

I predict explanation on what Black Zetsu is and how Kaguya controlled him.

Maybe Madara's legs somehow save him. I was wondering what the point was of cutting him in half.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 31, 2014)

There's no way Madara will overcome this and troll Kaguya/BZ is there?

Kishi wouldn't do that would he?


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> There's no way Madara will overcome this and troll Kaguya/BZ is there?
> 
> Kishi wouldn't do that would he?



Doubt it, since that would render the BZ/Kaguya backstab&reveal pointless.


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> There's no way Madara will overcome this and troll Kaguya/BZ is there?
> 
> Kishi wouldn't do that would he?



why else would he have maddy's body cut in half before he flew to the kamui space and the lower part left with team 7?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 31, 2014)

takL said:


> why else would he have maddy's body cut in half before he flew to the kamui space and the lower part left with team 7?



Shut up and stop feeding my paranoia


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Shut up and stop feeding my paranoia



but u asked....


----------



## ch1p (May 31, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> That may not be far from the truth:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ If you've noticed Kaguya is apparently forming a hand seal before the panel of her two sons were shown, and the Tablet did say that One God was divided into Yin and Yang, probably in reference to Kaguya and her twin sons.



Why would she have children though?

Even so, what is the word that was used for 'gave birth'? Was it a word that implies normal birth? I'm saying this because I once read a book (in my language) which had a similar plotline about a mother and a child, but the way it was phrased never once implied she had given birth to them by normal means.



takL said:


> why else would he have maddy's body cut in half before he flew to the kamui space and the lower part left with team 7?



I like this. <3


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Why would she have children though?
> 
> Even so, what is the word that was used for 'gave birth'? Was it a word that implies normal birth? I'm saying this because I once read a book (in my language) which had a similar plotline about a mother and a child, but the way it was phrased never once implied she had given birth to them by normal means.



 産む　＝to produce, to give birth etc
also 卵を産む　＝to lay an egg/eggs


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

Madara's fate was sealed the moment he absorbed the Shinju per Kaguya's instruction, it was a Mephistophelean Pact .


----------



## eurytus (May 31, 2014)

that would just make Kaguya a great mother, if naruto and sasuke attack, that'd violate her rights to procreate


----------



## celebrei (May 31, 2014)

Madara got what he deserved, it's karma, Sasuke has always been the one true Alpha Uchiha


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 31, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Madara got what he deserved, it's karma,* itachi* has always been the one true Alpha Uchiha



fixed for truth


----------



## eurytus (May 31, 2014)

I've never seen him post anything positive about sauske, I think he's just trolling


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Madara got what he deserved, it's karma, *Itachi* has always been the one true Alpha Uchiha


----------



## Lance (May 31, 2014)

Itachi still gets wanked.

I predict Madara VOTE flashback.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 31, 2014)

VOTE flashback, where its revealed that it was Kaguya's presence that Hashirama sensed. She saved Madara like her son did with Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Mateush (May 31, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> VOTE flashback, where its revealed that it was Kaguya's presence that Hashirama sensed. She saved Madara like her son did with Naruto and Sasuke.



Not bad one. I call this


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

and yet maddy thought it was shinju that told him to take 10b, shinju and _her _in? 
i doubt it.


----------



## Mateush (May 31, 2014)

Maybe unconscious/dying Madara summoned Kaguya's soul who saved him. Like how unconscious Naruto summoned Hagoromo's soul?


----------



## Xeogran (May 31, 2014)

It would be stupid if she saved him. I'd prefer if Madara actually had an ace up his sleeve to save himself back then. 

Obviously Kaguya needs more hype so she is going to stand behind everything now. Kishi should know that there are ways for making a good villain without retconning the previous ones over and over.


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Itachi still gets wanked.
> 
> I predict Madara VOTE flashback.



kaguya "the one who stopped many years ago was itachi on a time traveling dragon but now he is dead "


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 31, 2014)

If Madara has any chance at to escape from this I don't think it'll come down to his lower half that was cut but more to using one of those 4 Limbo clones to take his place just like he did when he was attacked by Naruto's and Sasuke's jutsus.

He can come out alive from that but depowered though. Not expecting him to have any trace of the Juubi's power. And if that also happens he'll end up still and not being able to movie around due to just being alive by the power of the Gedou Mazou (if he still has it by then).


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Itachi still gets wanked.
> 
> I predict Madara VOTE flashback.



Or sons, grandsons, great-grandsons and great great-grandsons will also wank the King.


----------



## takL (May 31, 2014)

about あいつ in the preview 
maybe its hidan shisui jiraya or ginkaku.



Mateush said:


> Maybe unconscious/dying Madara summoned Kaguya's soul who saved him. Like how unconscious Naruto summoned Hagoromo's soul?



even naruto would know whose voice when hagotomo talks to him again. 
i doubt maddy would forget someone he owes his life
(altho hes forgetful enough to not recognize Guy in a few hours.)


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2014)

what does the preview say?

never mind, found it...i hope they are referring to oro


----------



## Mateush (May 31, 2014)

takL said:


> even naruto would know whose voice when hagotomo talks to him again.
> i doubt maddy would forget someone he owes his life
> (altho hes forgetful enough to not recognize Guy in a few hours.)



I mean Madara was unaware about this. 

Altho I admit it may not be this case. It's very likely Madara saved himself. But... It seems like Hashirama sensed someone was there.


----------



## T-Bag (May 31, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> It would be stupid if she saved him. I'd prefer if Madara actually had an ace up his sleeve to save himself back then.
> 
> Obviously Kaguya needs more hype so she is going to stand behind everything now. Kishi should know that there are ways for making a good villain without retconning the previous ones over and over.



Ki_shit_

expect the less of him. he'll retcon everything. not because he wants too, but he doesn't know any better way


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 31, 2014)

Madara's limbo snatch him away from kaguya and madara tries to one shot black zetsu. Black zetsu will then get off the battlefield saying he is not weak enough yet.

Back to the regularly scheduled naruto and sasuke vs madara. I really hope kishimoto was trolling with the last page of the newest chap.


----------



## ToolKIT (May 31, 2014)

i bet that well get some filler chapters after Kaguya gets revieved AND im sure that Kaguyas Will was sealed in the Gedou Mazo thats how she got into Madara


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2014)

Vote flashback, we find out what hashi sensed after he stabbed madara


----------



## shyakugaun (May 31, 2014)

Kaguya will probably wreck next chapter


----------



## celebrei (May 31, 2014)

Prediction: more torture for Madara, his face contorted with agony


----------



## shintebukuro (May 31, 2014)

I would be happy with us getting the _name_ of Hagoromo's brother, just so I can stop writing "Hagoromo's brother" all the time.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

shintebukuro said:


> I would be happy with us getting the _name_ of *Hagoromo's brother*, just so I can stop writing "Hagoromo's brother" all the time.




Maybe it's *Sojobo* since it kinda rhymes with Hagoromo. 

Anyways, given that Madara's headband fell on the Crimson Gourd in Tenten's scroll, and that she is under Mugen Tsukuyomi, and taking into account the WSJ Preview, it stands to reason that the "guy" showing up will probably come out of the treasured tools, perhaps he sensed his mother's chakra in the headband and that opted him to come out of the gourd.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 31, 2014)

If Madara escapes thanks to his Limbo clones


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 31, 2014)

^
That would be cool.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 31, 2014)

I predict Kaguya hype and more explanation, maybe even hagoromo's brother.
Sasuke goes on his own to attack her but failing.
Naruto its all surprised but the bijuu gives him alot of info and shit
Stupid dialogue with Sakura and Kakashi
Kakashi thinks on a teamwork plan after Sasuke fails.
Chapter ends with team 7 preparing for the plan.


----------



## Hasan (May 31, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> If Madara escapes thanks to his Limbo clones





Hasan said:


> Madara uses Shuradō. . .



Added the link to better reflect. . .


----------



## Ghost14 (May 31, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Maybe it's *Sojobo* since it kinda rhymes with Hagoromo.
> 
> Anyways, given that Madara's headband fell on the Crimson Gourd in Tenten's scroll, and that she is under Mugen Tsukuyomi, and taking into account the WSJ Preview, it stands to reason that the "guy" showing up will probably come out of the treasured tools, perhaps he sensed his mother's chakra in the headband and that opted him to come out of the gourd.



I don't know about the name.  It would make sense if Hagoromo's brother had the power of the Sharingan and Susanoo, but the names of the the Ootsutsuki family have all been based on the tale of the bamboo cutter so far, so it would make sense for Kishi to stick to that convention.



The Faceless Man said:


> I predict Kaguya hype and more explanation, maybe even hagoromo's brother.
> Sasuke goes on his own to attack her but failing.
> *Naruto its all surprised but the bijuu gives him alot of info and shit*
> Stupid dialogue with Sakura and Kakashi
> ...



I hope the bolded happens.  We haven't been given very much out of the bijuu sense Naruto got them all.  I'm hoping for some back an forth between them.  With everything going on so far, they could be useful sources of information; as they were some of the only beings that the good guys have access to that were alive when all of this cosmic level shit was going down.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 31, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I hope the bolded happens.  We haven't been given very much out of the bijuu sense Naruto got them all.  I'm hoping for some back an forth between them.  With everything going on so far, they could be useful sources of information; as they were some of the only beings that the good guys have access to that were alive when all of this cosmic level shit was going down.





Since Hagoromo is gone only the bijuu's or kaguya could give them explanation and I doubt she will start spitting all out. 

Unless hagoromo brother appears. The Bijuu's are the only source of knowledge.
Maybe they know how she was defeated in the first place.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

How could the Bijuus give Naruto more info if they didn't even know Kaguya was in the Shinju? did Hago even told them about her or his bro? do the Bijuus even know about the Fruit?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 31, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> How could the Bijuus give Naruto more info if they didn't even know Kaguya was in the Shinju? did Hago even told them about her or his bro? do the Bijuus even know about the Fruit?



They know about the juubi even tho the begging of their lifes meant the end for juubi.
The sage could have told them or Ashura.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 31, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> They know about the juubi even tho the begging of their lifes meant the end for juubi.
> The sage could have told them or Ashura.



From what I recall Kurama told Naruto that Juubi doesn't have feelings nor ideals.


----------



## T-Bag (May 31, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> From what I recall Kurama told Naruto that Juubi doesn't have feelings nor ideals.



remember kyuubi?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 31, 2014)

I think Madara isn't done yet. 

I predict next chapters the black parts of Zetsu will take the tree and the perfect dreams will turn into nightmares. Naruto will try to cut some branches of the tree to free some people, but before doing it, somehow, he discovers that if he cuts the branches before they're awake from the genjutsu, they will die.


----------



## celebrei (May 31, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I think Madara isn't done yet.
> 
> I predict next chapters the black parts of Zetsu will take the tree and the perfect dreams will turn into nightmares. Naruto will try to cut some branches of the tree to free some people, but before doing it, somehow, he discovers that if he cuts the branches before they're awake from the genjutsu, they will die.



You mean Kaguya isn't done torturing Madara yet


----------



## Ghost14 (May 31, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I think Madara isn't done yet.
> 
> I predict next chapters the black parts of Zetsu will take the tree and the perfect dreams will turn into nightmares. Naruto will try to cut some branches of the tree to free some people, but before doing it, somehow, he discovers that if he cuts the branches before they're awake from the genjutsu, they will die.



This reminds me of a thought that I had.  Sasuke said that he would attempt to use his rinnegan to undo the infinite tsukutomi.  However, Madara didn't use just his eyes to cast it; he also used to branches of the Shinju, and if you recall the Shinju stump has not been absorbed by anyone yet.

Now, that we know all of the will of Kaguya is in BZ, and perhaps the part of the Shinju that Madara absorbed.  Depending on the story that we see next chapter there is a possibility that Naruto might absorb the roots of the Shinju in order to compete with Kaguya, and undo the mokuton part of mugen tsukuyomi.


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> From what I recall Kurama told Naruto that Juubi doesn't have feelings nor ideals.



i have a  theory that kaguya became  juubi as there is no juubi in the first place. 

the only possible evidence of juubis existance is when we saw it taking over obito and acting like  a baby.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 1, 2014)

celebrei said:


> You mean Kaguya isn't done torturing Madara yet


I'm really excited about seing some Byakugan action from Kaguya  Still, regarding Madara, I think he isn't done yet, just like Obito...



Ghost14 said:


> This reminds me of a thought that I had.  Sasuke said that he would attempt to use his rinnegan to undo the infinite tsukutomi.  However, Madara didn't use just his eyes to cast it; he also used to branches of the Shinju, and if you recall the Shinju stump has not been absorbed by anyone yet.
> 
> Now, that we know all of the will of Kaguya is in BZ, and perhaps the part of the Shinju that Madara absorbed.  Depending on the story that we see next chapter t*here is a possibility that Naruto might absorb the roots of the Shinju in order to compete with Kaguya, and undo the mokuton part of mugen tsukuyomi.*


Yeah, so Naruto and Sasuke will have to work together to free them and - after that - Sakura summons Katsuyu to heal the Shinobi Alliance.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 1, 2014)

Addy said:


> i have a  theory that kaguya became  juubi as there is no juubi in the first place.
> 
> the only possible evidence of juubis existance is when we saw it taking over obito and acting like  a baby.



If Kaguya became the Juubi and the Bijuus are its 9 divided chakras, then shouldn't they know more that their amalgamation (Juubi) was originally a sentient entity aka Kaguya? or is it because Hagoromo kept the Bijuus in the dark about this?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 1, 2014)

yea i agree lol


----------



## Obitomo (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't like the idea that Kaguya would literally take over Madara's body, assimilating his entire body.
I had a really peculiar dream last night actually, Kaguya turned out to be the Juubi who came to Madara in his near death experience at VOTE and seduced him with the power of the fruit.
Pulling his strings, causing Madara to do everything again, I mean like why did he get white hair and look really old when he awakened the Rinnegan? He's looking more closely to Kaguya every chapter, plus what was up with the whole Shinju talking scene a few chapters ago.
Also in my dream I saw Kakashi's face, the reveal was pretty cool.
Here's hoping that when his face is finally shown it's really good.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 1, 2014)

can't believe i didn't noticed this


----------



## Addy (Jun 1, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> If Kaguya became the Juubi and the Bijuus are its 9 divided chakras, then shouldn't they know more that their amalgamation (Juubi) was originally a sentient entity aka Kaguya? or is it because Hagoromo kept the Bijuus in the dark about this?


i think rs gave the bijuu life after deviding them.  noy because  they are kaguyas personality  split to 9 or else why is she still existing if she has been splet to 9?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaguya vs her "sons" Naruto and Sasuke begins.

Also last time we had the >Main heroes just stand around while villain slowly transforms instead of attacking the hell out of him cliche


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 1, 2014)

I predict flashbacks


----------



## celebrei (Jun 1, 2014)

Next chapter: Oro's dream


----------



## Revolution (Jun 1, 2014)

Short term to long term predictions:

Madara will survive this chapter.

Sasuke's Jutsu on Madara will go into effect

Sasuke's will is stronger the. kaguya's will.

Hagoromo will come again and his brother will make an appearance

Several characters dreams won't be revealed because they will happen or they reveal too much


----------



## eurytus (Jun 1, 2014)

black zetsu has a flashback, team 7 listens like fodders. Spiral zetsu shows up.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 1, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Short term to long term predictions:
> 
> Madara will survive this chapter.
> 
> ...



But wasn't that jutsu meant to bind Maddy? he's already in a bind atm


----------



## Azula (Jun 1, 2014)

Black zetsu takes pot shots on madara like he did with obito


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 1, 2014)

I wonder if we finally get why BZ is recording all this shit.
Maybe Kaguya is also all knowing of events that happened while she died because BZ recorded or got info.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 1, 2014)

My pred: 

The Viper solos
The moutain crumbles
Bitches are pissed off
The dwarf is relieved


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 1, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> Black zetsu takes pot shots on madara like he did with obito



Black Zetsu the shit talker. He called all the Kages fools one time because they couldn't detect his undetectable jutsu too. Like, fuck Black Zetsu, you cruel. 

He'll probably make a deal out of being underestimated again, seems to hate that. "Fuck you guys I'm the land". "You underestimated Madara and me but fuck Madara I'm just saying shit to make sure he doesn't get suspicious of me". This time it'll probably be "No seriously, don't ever count me out again or I'll fucking stab you in the back you can't even sense me so fuck you all fucking stupid humans". 

A White Zetsu already took a shot at Madara earlier too. 


All that's left is Spiral Zetsu to pop up, reach out his hand to Madara, pull him closer, then ask..."How do you shit?", then stab him in the face.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 1, 2014)

> Sasuke's Jutsu on Madara will go into effect
> 
> Sasuke's will is stronger the. kaguya's will.





Sucks we won't get early spoilers for this chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 1, 2014)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Black Zetsu the shit talker. He called all the Kages fools one time because they couldn't detect his undetectable jutsu too. Like, fuck Black Zetsu, you cruel.
> 
> He'll probably make a deal out of being underestimated again, seems to hate that. "Fuck you guys I'm the land". "You underestimated Madara and me but fuck Madara I'm just saying shit to make sure he doesn't get suspicious of me". This time it'll probably be "No seriously, don't ever count me out again or I'll fucking stab you in the back you can't even sense me so fuck you all fucking stupid humans".
> 
> ...



they're rejects from a failed experiment that will be put in their place as soon as madara takes control


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> My pred:
> 
> The Viper solos
> The moutain crumbles
> ...



Ehh.  I wouldn't count on it lol.


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2014)

This manga is crazy, shit just happens. Oh well, just continue to bring fap worthy Rinnegan feats.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope Kaguya beats Naruto and Sasuke into retreat; I just want this arc to end. 

Have Madara Rinne Tensei the dead shinobi as a fuck you to Kaguya. Have Naruto grab some of his friends ( with clones), and run for it whilst the Hokage hold of Kaguya.

It'd be interesting to see the majority of the shinobi trapped in the dream world; it would also set up an interesting dynamic as Sasuke could be in control of who escapes and who does not, meaning he could cherry pick the shinobi who are beneficial to his cause.

This chapter, I expect a brief conversation followed by a flash back. Now seems to be the time where we will find out how Madara survived the beating he received at the hands of Harashima.


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Jun 1, 2014)

planet busting and faster than light speed,,  thats all i want, if kaguya can open the door to tha fuckery, then my body is ready


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> My pred:
> 
> The Viper solos
> The moutain crumbles
> ...


Maybe maybe not
I do not think we will see kagura yet I think we may see a flashback of madara and how she has been manipulating him for a while


----------



## Danzio (Jun 1, 2014)

-  Hagoromo's brother's will could potentially play a huge part in taking down Kaguya. 

- Kaguya could have been behind the so-called Uchiha Curse; infecting them with emotional instability.  What quicker way to make her extremely hatable from the get -go ? It fits the narrative, since she predates them and was likely behind everything. Same with Sasuke, as a main character finally freeing his clan from the curse.

- Kaguya will mock Madara's  quest for peace.


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Jun 1, 2014)

planet busting and faster than light speed,,  thats all i want, if kaguya can open the door to tha fuckery, then my body is ready
meh, prolly not next chapter


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 1, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> they're rejects from a failed experiment that will be put in their place as soon as madara takes control



More like Madara was forced to believe they were failed experiments but were actually all part of the plan to fuck Madara over. Next chapter, turns out that arm he got from that White Zetsu was actually just the result of Spiral Zetsu's experiments on poop. Yup, Madara has a White poop arm now.


----------



## takL (Jun 1, 2014)

the plan to fuck Maddy over? kaguyas plan is not about maddy unless she is fighting for feminism.


----------



## Mima-sama (Jun 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I wonder if we finally get why BZ is recording all this shit.
> Maybe Kaguya is also all knowing of events that happened while she died because BZ recorded or got info.


I like to think that Kaguya wasn't actually dead, but sealed away (in a death-like state). She could still monitor the world through BZ though... and possibly the moon as well.
It'd be pretty freakin' awesome if, in her introduction, she addressed Team 7 by their names... and maybe even talk about the things she's seen them do. But she'd mainly focus on Naruto and Sauce.

"Uzumaki Naruto... Uchiha Sasuke. I've been watching you both for a long time, now. You've proven to be quite entertaining to me in my isolation."
Here, she'd turn to Naruto. 
"Your vow to bring your friend back from the darkness, and your quest for peace." 
She turns to Sasuke next.
"Your mission of revenge against your brother, and then those who made him suffer."
Then, addressing the both of them. 
"All of your training... all of the pain, the losses, and the hardships you endured... they were so _amusing_."
She'd cackle insanely here.
"Now... Naruto, Sasuke... no, Ashura and Indra! *Bow before me, and DIE!*"
[Cue the scene from Ghostbusters where Gozer shoots them with lightning.]

Fanficcy, yes. But still a very real possibility. She might go more in-depth, though not in this coming chapter. The next chapter will probably be Madara flashbacks.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone else get a symbiote vibe from BZ


----------



## HumanRage (Jun 1, 2014)

Mima-sama said:


> [Cue the scene from Ghostbusters where Gozer shoots them with lightning.]
> 
> Fanficcy, yes. But still a very real possibility. She might go more in-depth, though not in this coming chapter. The next chapter will probably be Madara flashbacks.



When someone asks you if you are a god... SAY YES !


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 1, 2014)

I predict Black Zetsu to eventually troll Kaguya, revealing he is actually the Shinju and thus the final villain.

Because why not?


----------



## Plague (Jun 1, 2014)

I predict senseless sexual innuendo, followed by angst


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 1, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I predict Black Zetsu to eventually troll Kaguya, revealing he is actually the Shinju and thus the final villain.
> 
> Because why not?



Let's make that puppet chain even longer, until it traces back to Ebisu the closet pervert.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 1, 2014)

Zetsu might be just kaguya's will... not kaguya herself (but we will see about it soon) kinda like naruto or ssuke did not turn into ashura or indra... but have their chakra

zetsu might have the "bad" kaguyas will that got corupted... kinda like how kyuubi was using narutos dark side to cotrol him... this what could have happened to kaguya she got absorbed by her dark feelings and become kinda evil.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 1, 2014)

Chinese spoilers. ( they are not always right but sometimes they are )

- Madara is covered by the black goo and transforms into Kaguya
- BZ explains why this happen and how Madara was saved by Kaguya will at VOTE
- Bijuu's are getting worried and they talk with Naruto 
- Sasuke goes on attack. 
- Sakura and Kakashi are worried for Sasuke


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 1, 2014)

That's fake.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers. ( they are not always right but sometimes they are )
> 
> - Madara is covered by the black goo and transforms into Kaguya
> - BZ explains why this happen and how Madara was saved by Kaguya will at VOTE
> ...



That actually seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2014)

Roxa5 said:


> Anyone else get a symbiote vibe from BZ



Yes Venom, part of me hopes that Black Zetsu becomes Final Villain even after Kaguya and Sasuke by trolling.


----------



## celebrei (Jun 1, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers. ( they are not always right but sometimes they are )
> 
> - Madara is covered by the black goo and transforms into Kaguya
> - BZ explains why this happen and how Madara was saved by Kaguya will at VOTE
> ...



This bullshit theory about Kaguya being the one to save Madara at VotE really just needs to stop. How can people think Kaguya was a physical presence on the cliff who came down and dressed Madara’s wounds (badly, at that), gave him no power at all, and just left him for 65 years? WTF?

She very, very, very likely was sealed away, and not on this planet, at the time of VotE.
Madara was canonically stated to have survived by a jutsu and we have no reason to believe otherwise.
Madara has at least one unknown sharingan jutsu to be revealed and this will more than likely be shown, or at least explained.
Madara seemed to have planned an escape route at VotE, based on his last words; his behavior was also a little questionable at the end, again indicating that he had plans.
Madara clearly had to heal/take care of himself after VotE, seeing as he healed himself with Hashirama’s DNA (on-panel, pretty much) and still ended up being weakened by it, so obviously there was no stellar assistance going on.
Madara received no immediate power-ups after VotE, rendering any chance for divine assistance extremely unlikely. He awoke his Rinnegan naturally several decades later.
The RS, Indra, and Ashura have no physical presence in the manga, and thus far Kaguya doesn’t either; it’s ridiculous to think she was actually there at VotE as a person.
Limbo, while a Rinnegan jutsu, was a very big hint/heavy foreshadowing.

We will find out how he survived VotE eventually, and it will likely be after a false victory for the heroes. Kaguya saving him makes no sense. It’s embarrassing that people think that’s logical while thinking a jutsu is out of the question when the guy has unknown sharingan abilities and was stated to have used a jutsu.
It’s especially stupid because people who support it regularly compare it to the RS giving Naruto and Sasuke powers. What? The RS was not a physical presence. The RS did not save or heal either of them at all! That was Obito and Kabuto. He just gave them power. Compare to Madara, who gained no new powers after VotE and awoke his Rinnegan naturally.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 1, 2014)

It does say something when not even Madara's most well known hater believes that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 1, 2014)

People forget that in naruto manga a will can manifest in physical form.

Best example is zetsu itself.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 1, 2014)

Random speculation time!

So, remember how, way back in Part I during the Chuunin exams, Kabuto saved Hinata for no reason? And we thought it would never be explained?

Well, now we know Kaguya has the Byakugan. d a while, so she may need a vessel. Which, going by important female Hyuga, would be Hinata. So, Kabuto saved Hinata so that Kaguya would have her vessel

Which would mean Kabuto has been Kaguya's lackey all along.

You think Black Zetsu, who oneshotted Madara, could beaten back by Obito's will? No, he meant to do that. So Obito could revive Naruto. With the Ichibi and Hachibi, which he wouldn't have had if he hadn't interfered.

Why? Same reason Kabuto revived Sasuke. To fit the conditions to have them meet Rikkudou Sennin and revive them both with Hagoromo's power. 

Kaguya's power.

So now, Black Zetsu and Kabuto (who, remember, wasn't shown looking up at the moon a chapter or two ago) will fight to transfer Kaguya's power and Hagaromo's power from Naruto and Sasuke into Hinata, thus using her as a vessel to resurrect Kaguya completely.

Or this is a wild and stupid fan theory that makes no sense and would require 600 chapters of planning in advance with Kabuto randomly saving Hinata. Meh, I had fun writing it so whatever


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2014)

Roxa5 said:


> Anyone else get a symbiote vibe from BZ



[FONT=Century Gothic"]Yes, and it's awesome. 



White Zetsu is shit. [/FONT]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 1, 2014)

Nah, BZ doesn't give you a powerup and turn you into an asshole in the process.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 1, 2014)

You never know 

The moment Madara left Konoha occured when he had more or less same will (idea) as Kaguya's. That guy who could revive Kaguya completely.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Random speculation time!
> 
> So, remember how, way back in Part I during the Chuunin exams, Kabuto saved Hinata for no reason? And we thought it would never be explained?



I would still like to know why he saved her?


----------



## RBL (Jun 1, 2014)

i'm sure my prediction will eventually become true, just like the one  of gai going eight gates


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 1, 2014)

I predict Maito Dai returns and smacks a bitch


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 1, 2014)

Speculation Time: 

 -Swirly is actually the shell of the previous Chakra Fruit
- Swirly is after the new Chakra Fruit when it emerges, that's why he discarded Yamato
- Swirly is the Shinjū's Will opposed to BZ who is Kaguya's Will
- Swirly's new "filler" will be the Fruit itself


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 1, 2014)

That could be something cool. With recent events i would not rule it out completely.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 1, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> I bet Karin's dream was censored



Kishi would honor her development by having her dream be about her family and being powerful and NOT BEING IN LOVE WITH SASUKE!  

That would be good for her character and also development for the overall team.


----------



## celebrei (Jun 1, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict Maito Dai returns and smacks a bitch



That's marital abuse


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 1, 2014)

celebrei said:


> That's marital abuse





I didn't say which bitch he'd be slapping probably Obito


----------



## Revolution (Jun 1, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i'm sure my prediction will eventually become true, just like the one  of gai going eight gates



so what is this new prediction 

I think there are a few more chekov's guns around.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

I predict Kaguya-hime showing up soon  

​


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> [FONT=Century Gothic"]Yes, and it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> White Zetsu is shit. [/FONT]



I guess that explains why they can't shit. This has been a devastating discovery. 

Oh well, once White Zetsu and Guruguru start kicking ass it wont bother me as much that they are shit, will still feel odd when we're in bed though.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 2, 2014)

I predict Kakashi's Year will soon begin


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2014)

I predict a flashback chapter with some action.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 2, 2014)

i predict......next chappy nardo lives


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i predict......next chappy nardo lives



You're blowing my mind, bro.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 2, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i predict......next chappy nardo lives





FUCKING SPOILER TAG THAT SHIT


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 2, 2014)

predict : bullshit and flashback....


----------



## celebrei (Jun 2, 2014)

Predict: Madara gets tortured more, his face contorted with extreme agony from realizing his place as Kaguya's puppet


----------



## calimike (Jun 2, 2014)

678 get color digital just like 676.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2014)

Kaguya in color


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 2, 2014)

calimike said:


> 678 get color digital just like 676.



o_0 color chapter, nice.


----------



## celebrei (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice! I want to see Madara's blood in color


----------



## ch1p (Jun 2, 2014)

calimike said:


> 678 get color digital just like 676.



Oh this is cool.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 2, 2014)

679 preidiction:

actually its esy to predict. Madara flashbacks next chapter


----------



## Klue (Jun 2, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kaguya in color



He's referring to last week's chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2014)

calimike said:


> 678 get color digital just like 676.



why ? would it not be better to be 679 ?

god damit.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 2, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> why ? would it not be better to be 679 ?
> 
> god damit.



Thought the same. Basically nothing new to color in 678. Makes no sense.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

Personally I'm not entirely sold to the idea that Kaguya is an alien from another planet, it seems "iffy" that she was by chance on her celestial telescope and saw the Naruto world torn by war so she suddenly descended there to consume the fruit of the Shinju to end it, I think there should be a deeper connection between Kaguya's world and the Naruto world more than just being " neighbor planets" 

So maybe, the invisible world of Limbo, which is tied to the Naruto world (and probably the Shinju) is the realm where Kaguya and the Ootsutsukis came from, they can see what's happening to the visible world but not vice-versa, Kaguya wanted to do something so she traversed the limbo world into the material world to consume the fruit, this would also fit well with the idea that Kaguya has deeper knowledge of the Shinju and its Fruit, rather than an alien who stumbled/researched upon the Naruto world's divine tree.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't want her be alien. She better be human.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

Mateush said:


> I don't want her be alien. She better be human.



I seriously doubt she used a spaceship or a celestial vehicle to travel to the Naruto world, no, I think she traveled via the Shinju itself, the tree acting as the bridge between the Naruto world and the invisible Limbo world, so ultimately what ties the two worlds together is the Shinju, kinda like the world tree Yggdrasil.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

Pretty sure she didn't look like a freak before eating the fruit.

As for her color scheme, that's no brainer. Just the same as Hagoromo's.

Zombie skin, pink-ish hair and white robes.



CuteJuubi said:


> I seriously doubt she used a spaceship or a celestial vehicle to travel to the Naruto world, no, I think she traveled via the Shinju itself, acting as the bridge between the Naruto world and the invisible Limbo world, so ultimately what ties the two worlds together is the Shinju, kinda like the world tree Yggdrasil.



Or just like Sin is the bridge between Dream Zanarkand and Spira.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Or just like Sin is the bridge between Dream Zanarkand and Spira.



Funny you mentioned FFX , there was this theory that the Chakra Fruit is the physical manifestation of the concentrated energy from Limbo, it would tie in why Kaguya has deep knowledge of the Fruit and its properties.


----------



## Opuni (Jun 2, 2014)

by introducing Kaguya into the plot kishimoto has conveniently found a way to keep heroes and villians alive, he has not killed any serious heroes (neji does not count as he exists in filler manga), he has also managed not to kill any villians, not orochimaru, not uchiha itachi, not gaara, not kabuto, not obito, not madara. In fact he will cop out of killing Kaguya by introducing the will of the SUN, simply amazing!!!

on topic: we find out in next two chapters how madara magically survived VOTE without inzanagi??


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2014)

mdaas hair in the last panel reminds me of kusina when she is angry.he really is becoming kaguya lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't think that when Hagoromo said his mother was an alien he meant from another planet. And he also said she was sort of and alien, which led me to believe she actually came from another dimension, or from hell itself, if she really turns out to be a demon.


----------



## takL (Jun 2, 2014)

next chap has a  double face colour cover.

wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 2, 2014)

It is likely she is either alien or a demon. The death god has similar design as kaguya. THen the uzumakis have weird shaped demon masks. Why was the uzumaki clan eliminated. No clue on it yet.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 2, 2014)

Unknown Territory? Zetsu eats everyone confirmed


----------



## takL (Jun 2, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Unknown Territory? Zetsu eats everyone confirmed



or just alien territory


----------



## TRN (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about *naruto*.



as in Uzumaki Naruto?  If so, then maybe naruto is god


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.



where going to the moon ???


----------



## Lovely (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.



I think sketches were also mentioned alongside the poster. Should we expect those as well?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 2, 2014)

to the moon?


----------



## takL (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely said:


> I think sketches were also mentioned alongside the poster. Should we expect those as well?



maybe the poster on the front and sketches on the reverse.



TRN said:


> as in Uzumaki Naruto?  If so, then maybe naruto is god



the manga. i meant the preview of the manga as the preview page has previews of many mangas.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.



The final boss stage


----------



## vered (Jun 2, 2014)

hopefully the chapter will be as eventful as the previous one so at least we'll get early Evil spoilers.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.



Good news. Sounds like the end for Madara's role as villain


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Or maybe it could be unkonw powers or something like that... 

But moon sounds like a ssafe bet.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Or maybe it could be unkonw powers or something like that...
> 
> But moon sounds like a ssafe bet.



Yes, either the Moon or the world inside the Crimson Gourd


----------



## takL (Jun 2, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Sounds like the end for Madara's role as villain



either maddy switches sides to good guys  in the upcoming unprecedented  fight against kaguya or he trolls b-zetsu and then gets trolled by kaguya/other zetsus.
its still possible, though not probable, that maddy ends up outfoxing kaguya tho.

talking about other zetsus, oro has put his cs on guruguru. maybe 'that fellow' the preview talks of is orochimaru coming out of the cs


----------



## Mateush (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> either maddy switches sides to good guys  in the upcoming unprecedented  fight against kaguya or he trolls b-zetsu and then gets trolled by kaguya/other zetsus.
> its still possible, though not probable, that maddy ends up outfoxing kaguya tho.
> 
> talking about other zetsus, oro has put his cs on guruguru. maybe 'that fellow' the preview talks of is orochimaru coming out of the cs



So Orochimaru still is possible? Hm interesting.

We'll have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

Even if Madara survives this backstabbing and becomes a powerful ally to the good guys, he still should end up dying somehow.

He doesn't belong in the present time.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 2, 2014)

So... Kaguya has the Byakugan. The main villain of the series has the Byakugan.

Can honestly say I didn't expect that. 

Are we going to see the true power of the Byakugan now?


----------



## Klue (Jun 2, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Are we going to see the true power of the Byakugan now?



Oh yes.

Determine a man's penis size from a country away. 




Yawn.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 2, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Determine a man's penis size from a country away.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, but she still has it. Surely something would happen... maybe.

Maybe she could close chakra points just by looking or some shit, I dunno. 

I just find it odd.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 2, 2014)

Someone get Evil and ask her to see if she can get early spoilers


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 2, 2014)

just waiting for sages bro jashin


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Jashin ? The death god is already in the manga.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2014)

Da fuck you at evil?


----------



## Ludi (Jun 2, 2014)

What characters are left and are important for the plot?
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Madara/Kaguya
Hagoromo's Brother
Orochimaru
Kakashi

How will the story go?

Lets think, What characters are mysterious, most of the time the answer lays there:
So we have:
*Orochimaru, *who was mysterious since the beginning
*Black Zetzu,* damn i though we would know more about him for so long, but always remains a character in the shades, who often turn out to be really importont until they get flash-backs and die/turn good
*The brother of Hagoromo*, we know nothing about him, yet he is important for the history of Kaguya, which means we need some power of him in the present somehow.

Black Zetzu seems to be the will of Kaguya, so there we get our new strong enemy. Last time she was defeated they needed both brothers, so we need to search for the brother(s power).

Who could have/get that power? Start to check the characters

_What important characters have been in this serie since the beginning and have mening to naruto/sasuke?_
*-Naruto*(has Hagoromo powers, shouldnt get powers of his brother if Sasuke doesnt)

*-Sasuke(*has Hagoromo powers, shouldnt get powers of his brother if Naruto doesn't)

*-Sakura*(Never really fights, is always there for the drama, shouldnt get powers of the brother, wouldn't fit the story)

*-Kakashi*(Is always used to help naruto but is never really the strong force, would be strange if he would be as strong as Saskue+Naruto with a power up)

*-Orochimaru* (Only bad guy from the start, always was important for the main plot yet we know nothing)

*-Hinata* (always semi important in the important episodes and has the byakugan as only semi important character (RIP Neji) which might be important somehow)

For completeness but in a spoiler to not make it hard to read:

*Spoiler*: __ 



_What important characters have been in this serie long and were really important and have mening to naruto/sasuke?_


-Obito (turned into a good guy, so not so important anymore since old bad guys often are not very longlasting good guys, they somehow give trust to naruto and die)
-Madara (is some reincarnation so should not be any kind of FV. Either he gets possesed and turns into Kaguya or resists and turns good because he feels betrayed (see tobito))
-Kabuto (Was bad - > turned good by Itachi -> see tobito)
-Zetzu (normally the bad guy who is the most mysterious at some specific point will get really important, have some flashbacks and then: 1 turns good and becomes less important, 2 turns out to be the next big thing until Orochimaru is back, 3  is Orochimaru. Since he is not Orochimaru he will probably be important and lose in the end. Probably the next obito case.)

The rest who is alive:


-Kage (always strong, never stronger than naruto)
-Reincarnated Hokage (strong but kinda useless in the plot now, mostly used for flashbacks)
-Rest of the shinobi of allied (minimal important normally)

All of these shouldn't become main good guy nor stronger than naruto+sasuke




I don't think they will power up kakashi or Sakura with the power of the brother of Hagoromo. So either r Hinata will get a power-up and turn into a real force. Or Orochimaru turns out to be (some kind of incarnation of) the brother of Hagoromo and uses a lot of boddies to get to this moment.
In the case of Hinata, Naruto+Hinata would overpower Sasuke and that is unhealthy for the story, so probably Orochimaru comes back and we get to know more about him. 
Orochimaru fight together with Naruto and Sasuke. After that we discover why Hagoromo didn't mention his brother. After defeating Kaguya the brothers had a big fight, but if he mentioned it Sasuke and Naruto wouldn't cooperate with Orochimaru and Kaguya would have won.

This fight will repeat when Orochimaru turns to Naruto and Sasuke and we discover even more about our first and final villain.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2014)

vered said:


> hopefully the chapter will be as eventful as the previous one so at least we'll get early Evil spoilers.



Yeah the level of thirst is real right now. I need to know what's going to happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Some people think Oro can now be a FV. The guy can't top Kaguya.

Sasuke vs Naruto will not be a villain fight.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2014)

Orchimaru could if Kishi wanted it, Orchimaru's motives are very unclear and Juggo even pointed it out.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Jun 2, 2014)

@ takL:

does the preview talk about unknown territory for naruto as the manga or for naruto as the person ?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 2, 2014)

BeyondTwoSouls said:


> @ takL:
> 
> does the preview talk about unknown territory for naruto as the manga or for naruto as the person ?



The manga. He already mentioned it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Orchimaru could if Kishi wanted it, Orchimaru's motives are very unclear and Juggo even pointed it out.



Anything can happen if Kishimoto wants it.

With all respect for Orochimaru's evil glory, he couldn't even handle a regular genjutsu from both Uchiha brothers.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 2, 2014)

Going to Orochimaru as main baddy just wouldn't work now. it'd just seem like such a step down to go from godmother of all chakra to a creepy snake guy who was defeated easily by a much weaker Sasuke. But not even so much in terms of power but in terms of where the story is. It would just be a huge jump to go to him that I don't see it working. I guess it's possible, kind of like the Lord of the Rings and the rebellion with the Hobbits in the books, but it'd just seem small compared to the final conclusion.

Only villain I can see as a new enemy, aside from some unheard of ancient godlike entity, is Sasuke, and that's only because of Naruto's connection with him. 

But yeah, Orochimaru is a beta now.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 2, 2014)

With Kaguya in the battlefield the only one able to surpass her and become FV is Sasuke eating the fruit or something like that, everyone else would be silly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 2, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.



some one gonna bust out the moon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

Shattering said:


> With Kaguya in the battlefield the only one able to surpass her and become FV is Sasuke eating the fruit or something like that, everyone else would be silly.



Sasuke is the FV as in final, last.

Not the series ultimate villain.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Anything can happen if Kishimoto wants it.
> 
> With all respect for Orochimaru's evil glory, he couldn't even handle a regular genjutsu from both Uchiha brothers.



I'm not saying he will return as a villain and I don't think he will but he's a very shady dude and the fact that Jugo is wondering what he's thinking makes me wonder.

Anyway I predict that something Uzumaki related will get revealed.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 2, 2014)

Thinking about it, aren't they supposed to be avoiding the Moon, now they're actually going into it? 

Let's analyze the current situation  

- Kaguya's emergence will seriously tip the balance of the powerscale 

- Maddy's headband fell on the Crimson Gourd in Tenten's scroll 

- Tenten herself foreshadowed that it'll be used to "seal the enemy" yet she is incapable of using it (not to mention she's trapped inside the dream world) 

- WSJ preview says the arrival of a mysterious guy/person 

- Mystery guy/person can probably use the Treasured Tools 

- The Treasured Tools were described as "childish" like instruments of parlor games, which reflects the character of its creator (Hagoromo is serious) 

- Tools were never stated to have been created by Hago, he just brought it (Viz trans. Kurama "Those were the treasured tools that old man six paths brought") 

- Like Totsuka, the Gourd probably has a pocket dimension inside it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 2, 2014)

The Brother will come


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 2, 2014)

You know... if Kaguya really is going to use Madara's body, whatever Hashirama gave Sasuke to bind him probably should work on her.


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Jun 2, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> some one gonna bust out the moon.



Like this?
I LOVE DOGS


----------



## Turrin (Jun 2, 2014)

Kishi keeps harping on the SO6P's Treasure tools playing some role in the enemies defeat. Many people think this will be in sealing Madara or Kaguya. However what if they could return the souls of the dead back to life when used in a certain. To me the Treasure tools are a-lot like Naraka-Path. Naraka-Path summons the hell-god to pull the souls out of those who lie, Treasure tools do the same, but with their word game. The Hell God however can also return souls to life, this being Gedo-Rinnei Tensei, so maybe Rikudo gave the tools the same function. Like-wise there was foreshadowing that Samui and Atsui would get freed from the crimson gourd, so it seems very likely that souls can be returned from the crimson gourd. So what if the Treasure tools can be used some-how to bring the Hokages back to life, and thus full power. Last time we saw the scroll it was near Tobirama and Hashirama, if anyone knows how to use the weapons besides Gin/Kin it would be one of them. 

Just a quick idea but one I could see happening


----------



## celebrei (Jun 2, 2014)

I predict more Kaguya hype/reveal


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

celebrei said:


> I predict more Kaguya hype/reveal



Someone just got a new sig.  Dat Kaguya Bunraku.


----------



## Roxa5 (Jun 3, 2014)

Orochimaru is waiting for the fruit.

Brace yourselves


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Roxa5 said:


> Orochimaru is waiting for the fruit.
> 
> Brace yourselves




Pfft... Only in his dreams.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 3, 2014)

*Black Zetsu just made a fatal mistake*

Black Zetsu just stabbed Madara through the heart.

Do you know what that means?

Any "puppet seal" was just severed.

Now if Madara takes control of "Kaguya's Will" as it likes to call itself, then Mugen Tsukoyomi now will have TWO rinnegans against it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2014)

Bullshit we don't get early spoilers for this chapter


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 3, 2014)

Fox_Retainer said:


> Like this?
> I LOVE DOGS



more like 
I LOVE DOGS

only whit a giant Tailed Beast Bomb Rasenshuriken or a Naruto and Sasuke combo.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Pfft... Only in his dreams.



just wait until it is actually  true


----------



## Kishido (Jun 3, 2014)

I still predict that Hagoromo's brother will appear... He will tell his story about his 2 sons and will pass the next power up right into Naruto and Sasuke.

MT will be broken... Everyone bar Naruto and Sasuke will say fuck this shit and will leave the battlefield


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2014)

I see the majority of the chapter being similar to when Madara tried to revive himself through Obito the first time. 

Mostly reaction shots and everyone trying to stop Zetsu, and seemingly succeeding, only for Kaguya to reveal herself in the last page or so.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Thinking about it, aren't they supposed to be avoiding the Moon, now they're actually going into it?
> 
> Let's analyze the current situation
> 
> ...



A pocket dimension where Hago's bro would have been sealed? 

A pocket dimension where Hago's father would have been sealed? 

Or a pocket dimension where Tazmo would have been sealed?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 3, 2014)

In before Minato is Hagoromo's brother incarnation, able to use Shinigami Mod. He will give MC the soul weapon against Kaguya.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 3, 2014)

dat page stretch...

predicting genderswap jokes as madara transforms into kaguya


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict sage's brother had two sons, one the Uzumaki clan ancestor and other the Hyuga clan ancestor.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

Mariko said:


> A pocket dimension where Hago's bro would have been sealed?
> 
> A pocket dimension where Hago's father would have been sealed?
> 
> Or a pocket dimension where Tazmo would have been sealed?



Tazmo = Choji = Sleeping.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 3, 2014)

itll be a madara flashback,,,, 
and for a side line,,, there will be more flashbacks from other characters,,,,, 
Chapter 679 - Flashbacks


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2014)

^ 

What's wrong with flashbacks? 

Dat Madz. 

--------------------

Chap getting close!

Ghaaaaaarrrrrghhhhh!!!!! 



Ludi said:


> -Obito (turned into a good guy, so not so important anymore since old bad guys often are not very longlasting good guys, they somehow give trust to naruto and die)
> -Madara (is some reincarnation so should not be any kind of FV. Either he gets possesed and turns into Kaguya or resists and turns good because he feels betrayed (see tobito))
> -Kabuto (Was bad - > turned good by Itachi -> see tobito)
> - Orochimaru is back, 3  is Orochimaru. Since he is not Orochimaru he will probably be important and lose in the end. Probably the next obito case.)


Have you seen what Obito has been doing and the character development he's been getting since he returned to the good side? He has nost lost importance or anything, and even before he turned "evil" he was the inspiration of Team 7 (the main characters)'s ideology. He saved Naruto's life, is getting the most character development of arguably anyone else in recent chapters, and still has many relationships to be developed (with Madara, Swirly, BZ, Naruto, Minato, and Kakashi). He's even foreshadowed to fight alongside the heroes and may survive. Hero or villain, he's equally as important to the plot.

Madara also seems to have a redemption coming, and along with his future developmwent, he most likely will also fight alongside the heroes AS A GOOD GUY, and maybe use RT, and then die to redeem his sins.

Kabuto will probably join in as well.

You can't use one character (Nagato's) role in the story and character ending to judge all the other's. Obito, Madara, and Kabuto are not "villains" and do not solely serve that role in the story.

And what's this shit about Oro not being Oro?


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 3, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I predict sage's brother had two sons, one the Uzumaki clan ancestor and other the Hyuga clan ancestor.



No, Thats not true,,,, 
the senju are more closely related to the uzumaki then the uchiha,, 
and the uchiha are more closely related to hyugas then the senju,,,,,

Uchiha and Senju are hagoromos descendants,,, it simply wont make sense if uzuamki and hyuga are his brothers,,, since that would make the senju/uzumaki and hyuga/uchiha more distant,, than what it is said in the manga,,,,,, 

Hagoromos brothers descendants could very well be the shinobi ffrom the cloud


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 3, 2014)

Fusion said:


> ^
> 
> What's wrong with flashbacks?
> 
> ...


Theres nothing wrong with flashbacks,, but the manga has jus been having way too many of them to a point where I and mostly every one is sick of them,,,,
and theyre usually not good flashbacks either,,, they are jus a way for kishi to sometimes fill the panels in,,,,,, so that the manga can be prolonged,,,,,,

Dat Madzzz,,, is badass,,,,,,


----------



## Sete (Jun 3, 2014)

I honestly dont know what to predict. Seems weird that Madara goes down this easily.  Dont buy it.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2014)

Sete said:


> I honestly dont know what to predict. Seems weird that Madara goes down this easily.  Dont buy it.



Agree... It's Naruto, not GoT...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2014)

Nope he's done it's Kaguya time


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't you all find it weird that Hagoromo never told Naruto and Sasuke that his mom is in the Tree? he could've told them to warn Maddy that his mommy is setting him up for a hostile takeover but no, not one mention of her imminent threat.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 3, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Nope he's done it's Kaguya time



He could somehow gain back control over his body, like Obito did with the Juubi... (I mean, not now, but after some chapters with Kaguya bitching around, making us missing our good old Maddy...)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoilers are out !


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 3, 2014)

Harbour said:


> In before Minato is Hagoromo's brother incarnation, able to use Shinigami Mod. He will give MC the soul weapon against Kaguya.



So... Minato is Naruto's uncle?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Don't you all find it weird that Hagoromo never told Naruto and Sasuke that his mom is in the Tree? he could've told them to warn Maddy that his mommy is setting him up for a hostile takeover but no, not one mention of her imminent threat.



Nah, I've been talking about this with Kyuubi Naruto for awhile and have come up with a good possibility. I've come to the conclusion that Hagoromo has been chasing down his mother over time because he knew that she lived. Why else would he still exist, it's obviously more beyond watching his two sons which Kaguya-hime has been doing also [Black Zetsu] waiting for the right person [Madara] to help harvest her back to life unknowingly.

I wouldn't be surprised if we actually see Hagoromo return in the flesh. 

That's just a brief outline of my prediction though. 

Basically Hagoromo has been trying to chase his mother through the generations.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 3, 2014)

Well at this point, only Naruto and Sasuke can actually do anything but it seems that unless Sasuke activates a full Rin'negan, he won't be able to fight against Kaguya/Madara at full strength. Also, I'm not sure why Sasuke can't use Limbo either.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 3, 2014)

If that's kaguya inside the tree, Madara already absorbed her, what's the point of black zetsu? it'd be equally convenient Kaguay takes over him from inside. I guess black zetsu needs something to do...


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Black Zetsu didn't exist before Madara though. We saw Madara create him and dub him as his will. And we still don't know how and when Black Zetsu became (or always was) Kaguya's subordinate. 

That side of him might not have awakened pre-tree jutsu. We don't know that yet. 

And Hagoromo isn't alive. Naruto and Sasuke were both near-death (or dead, for all intents and purposes) when both summoned him (and he says as much, I think he tells Naruto he's surprised Naruto could summon his soul). They were probably speaking on the same plane of reality that Kakashi and his father spoke. I doubt he's coming back, especially not after entrusting his will and power to Sasuke and Naruto. There's no need to return when they basically ARE him. He's already present in their power. 

Hagoromo's great failure has nothing to do with his mother and everything to do with his sons. He loved Ashura and ignored Indra, and that spawned generations of war. Entrusting Sasuke and Naruto with equal halves of his power to go against his mother/Madara's will was his play.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 3, 2014)

^ who would've defeated Kaguya ? Hagoromo and his brother, so basically Juubi, Kaguya and Indra are all mess Hagoromo left behind, cos he didn't have talk no jutsu. And he also wrote the tablet ensuring his descendants know how to execute the moon eye plan


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

eurytus said:


> If that's kaguya inside the tree, Madara already absorbed her, what's the point of black zetsu? it'd be equally convenient Kaguay takes over him from inside. I guess black zetsu needs something to do...


Two things could explain this:

1. Kaguya-hime's chakra is simply just in both. 
2. If Madara's will is Black Zetsu and he consumes all of the power from the Shinju which contained a majority of Kaguya-hime's own chakra which then in a sense changes Madara, then wouldn't Black Zetsu change at the same time? It could explain why Obito was able to fend off Black Zetsu beforehand. 

Although, I just think there's more explanation that needs to be done and we need to wait and see.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2014)

Whatever influence Kaguya had in the making of Madara's path, it isn't manipulation in the traditional sense.

He heard her voice for the first time a few chapters ago.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Whatever influence Kaguya had in the making of Madara's path, it isn't manipulation in the traditional sense.
> 
> He heard her voice for the first time a few chapters ago.



I don't think Madara was manipulated or was a puppet. He was just conveniently Kaguya-hime's best chance of coming back so she waited. Madara knew she existed but that's about it.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the little voice in Madara's head was Kaguya voice. I wouldn't be suprised if its Kaguya that the curse that surrounding the Uchiha Clan. I wouldn't be surprised if Kaguya was the dark figure that had Sasuke in its grasp of darkness. Perhaps the special Chakra that gets released inside the brain is Kaguya's Chakra slowly possessing them and warping their mind


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 3, 2014)

Kishi better deliver planetary feats.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 3, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Two things could explain this:
> 
> 1. Kaguya-hime's chakra is simply just in both.
> 2. If Madara's will is Black Zetsu and he consumes all of the power from the Shinju which contained a majority of Kaguya-hime's own chakra which then in a sense changes Madara, then wouldn't Black Zetsu change at the same time? It could explain why Obito was able to fend off Black Zetsu beforehand.
> ...



I don't mean we need explanation,it's just not economical writing, thats' two plot devices for the same purpose.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> No, Thats not true,,,,
> the senju are more closely related to the uzumaki then the uchiha,,
> and the uchiha are more closely related to hyugas then the senju,,,,,
> 
> ...



This is only half correct.  It was implied that the Uzumaki were part of the Senju lineage, and more closely related to the Senju than the Uchiha.  So, you're right on that front.  However, you're not quite right in saying that the Uchiha must be more closely related to the Hyuuga than the Senju are.


It was only ever stated that the "origin of the sharingan lies with the byakugan," which sense Kaguya had the byakugan is true irrespective of who the descendants if the Sage's brother were. 

What I think makes the most sense is that the Uzumaki are just a branch off the Senju, but the Hyuuga and another clan are actually descendants of Hagoromo's brother.  The best candidates, in my mind, for this clan are Juugo's clan as they naturally posses sennin transformation, which is related to the sage and the juubi.  The clan of the Kin/Gin brothers is also a possibility as they were stated to be descendants of the sage.  However, I would not be surprised if these two clans were one in the same.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 3, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Nah, I've been talking about this with Kyuubi Naruto for awhile and have come up with a good possibility. *I've come to the conclusion that Hagoromo has been chasing down his mother over time because he knew that she lived.* Why else would he still exist, it's obviously more beyond watching his two sons which Kaguya-hime has been doing also [Black Zetsu] waiting for the right person [Madara] to help harvest her back to life unknowingly.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we actually see* Hagoromo return in the flesh. *
> 
> ...



He wasn't chasing his mom, he sealed her in the Moon, and even if we argue that what you say is true, it's still a glaring omission in Hagoromo's part that he didn't inform Naruto and Sasuke concerning his "master plan"  

Remember what the Dao De Jing says "A sage does not linger after his work is done, he leaves no trace"


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> *It was only ever stated that the "origin of the sharingan lies with the byakugan,"* which sense Kaguya had the byakugan is true irrespective of who the descendants if the Sage's brother were.



I'm afraid you're mistaken , it was stated that the Uchiha Clan's origins lay with the Hyuuga, not just the Sharingan coming from the Byakugan: 




Ghost14 said:


> What I think makes the most sense is that the Uzumaki are just a branch off the Senju, .




And it's been made clear that Indra and Ashura's descendants were the Uchihas and Senjus only:


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder what will change from Ashura's Bijuu Avatar to Naruto's Bijuu Avatar


Sasuke's PS looks like Indra's but it has some design changes.


----------



## takL (Jun 3, 2014)

kurama should have told naruto about ashura. plot eh....



Luiz said:


> Whatever influence Kaguya had in the making of Madara's path, it isn't manipulation in the traditional sense.
> 
> He heard her voice for the first time a few chapters ago.



and thought it was shinjus.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> I'm afraid you're mistaken , it was stated that the Uchiha Clan's origins lay with the Hyuuga, not just the Sharingan coming from the Byakugan:



I guess I'm mistaken on that point.  However, that quote implies that the uchiha are descended from the Hyuuga and not the other way around, so we'll see what Kishi decideds to do to address it.  In any case the byakugan that the Hyuuga posses had to come from somewhere, and the likelihood that it came from the Uchiha's sharingan is low. 




> And it's been made clear that Indra and Ashura's descendants were the Uchihas and Senjus only:



That spoiler implies no such thing.  It only states that Ashura had descendants that where called Senju, and Indra had descendants that where called Uchiha.  It in no way indicates that all the descendants of the Indra and Ashura had those names.

For example Tsunade is known to be a descendant of the Ashura and she apparently does not have the name of the Senju clan.  I know you'll probably say so thing like "we'll she is a direct descendant of people we know to be Senju," or something like that, but that is irrelevant.  

Just think, even if Tsunade had another name her decedents would be descendants of the Senju linage even without being a part of their clan.

Given the panel below, it is only logical to assume that the same thing happened with the Uzumaki.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://scans.chia-anime.com/manga/i12upload/naruto/606/naruto-3647771.jpg




Notice that BZ called Nagato "of the Senju lineage"  this means he must be a direct descendant of the Senju.  We know that he is a Uzumaki, So the only logical conclusion is the Uzumaki are all direct descendants/ i.e. a a subset of the Senju.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 3, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I guess I'm mistaken on that point.  However, that quote implies that the uchiha are descended from the Hyuuga and not the other way around, so we'll see what Kishi decideds to do to address it.  In any case the byakugan that the Hyuuga posses had to come from somewhere, and the likelihood that it came from the Uchiha's sharingan is low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are again mistaken, lineage only means consanguinity  aka blood relations, it doesn't refer to descent, and the japanese word used was "keto" meaning blood, it doesn't mean the Uzumakis descended from the Senjus, only that they're blood related, if you want another proof, it's the trademark red hair, something the Senjus don't have, meaning they don't share the same apical ancestor (Ashura)


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> You are again mistaken, lineage only means consanguinity  aka blood relations, it doesn't refer to descent, and the japanese word used wax "keto" meaning blood, it doesn't mean the Uzumakis descended from the Senjus, only that they're blood related, if you want another proof, it's the trademark red hair, something the Senjus don't have, meaning they don't share the same apical ancestor (Ashura)



CuteJuubi schooling the noobs 

Anyway I predic Minato and Naruto action


----------



## The Big G (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaguya posses Hinata


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

The Big G said:


> Kaguya posses Hinata



Would be very funny if she wants her byakugan


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Would be very funny if she wants hr byakugan



Concept art


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Would be very funny if she wants hr byakugan



NO! Leave Princess Hinata Eyes Alone


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

TRN said:


> NO! Leave Princess Hinata Eyes Alone



where joking... hinata must bear naruto kids... she is safe.


----------



## king81992 (Jun 3, 2014)

Could Kaguya have tampered with the Sages Tablet somehow?It has been implied that the Tablet is missing some information.For example Hagoromo's brother was not mentioned on the tablet.I don't think Hagoromo would hide the fact his brother helped him without a good reason.This leads several possibilities:

1.Hagoromo wrote about what he and his brother did on the Tablet but someone tampered with the Tablet for their own purposes.

2.Hagoromo did not mention his brother because something happened between them.Maybe he died or was evil.

3.Madara did not read the Tablet properly.I don't buy this because Madara for all his flaws has never been  depicted as careless.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 3, 2014)

king81992 said:


> Could Kaguya have tampered with the Sages Tablet somehow?It has been implied that the Tablet is missing some information.For example Hagoromo's brother was not mentioned on the tablet.I don't think Hagoromo would hide the fact his brother helped him without a good reason.This leads several possibilities:
> 
> 1.Hagoromo wrote about what he and his brother did on the Tablet but someone tampered with the Tablet for their own purposes.
> 
> ...



Unless of course, Hagoromo is actually the dark brother.


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict Kaguya roars and unleashes new Sharingan techniques.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> I predict Kaguya roars and unleashes new Sharingan techniques.



Wrong eye son.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wrong eye son.



But what if before unleashing a jutsu she calls it specifically a "sharingan" jutsu? Like how RS himself said that Kaguya could use sharingan power too. If all of her powers were either rinnegan or byakugan related then Kishi wouldn't mention the sharingan in his story.

Will we give the sharingan credit then as we expect new cool rinnegan justus down the line anyway or would we still claim that jutsu for the rinnegan camp as being an evolution of the sharingan, the rinnegan can theoretically use all sharinagan techniques anyway?

Does the "war" between the rinnegan and MS/EMS/sharingan still continues based on what feats Sasuke's Straight tomoe might still show or whatever specific sharingan abilities Kaguya may show(or even Indra in flashbacks) or is the sharingan/MS/EMS/rinnegan camp one now? 

Excepting the bykaugan of course. Still no explanation how byakugan is connected to the other two evolution wise if at all since we know that sharinagn does not turn into byakugan nor vice versa...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> new Sharingan techniques.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But what if before unleashing a jutsu she calls it specifically a "sharingan" jutsu? Like how RS himself said that Kaguya could use sharingan power too. If all of her powers were either rinnegan or byakugan related then Kishi wouldn't mention the sharingan in his story.
> 
> Will we give the sharingan credit then as we expect new cool rinnegan justus down the line anyway or would we still claim that jutsu for the rinnegan camp as being an evolution of the sharingan, the rinnegan can theoretically use all sharinagan techniques anyway?
> 
> ...



Sharingan is the name the ocular power takes once Yin-Yang are split. Sharingan power is Rinnegan power.

Kaguya's eye is a Rinnegan.  :ignoramus


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 3, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> But what if before unleashing a jutsu she calls it specifically a "sharingan" jutsu? Like how RS himself said that Kaguya could use sharingan power too. If all of her powers were either rinnegan or byakugan related then Kishi wouldn't mention the sharingan in his story.
> 
> Will we give the sharingan credit then as we expect new cool rinnegan justus down the line anyway or would we still claim that jutsu for the rinnegan camp as being an evolution of the sharingan, the rinnegan can theoretically use all sharinagan techniques anyway?
> 
> ...



The Sharingan vs Rinnegan war ended when we learnt the Sharingan is a lesser Rinnegan. Akin to how the Sharingan is a lesser (Eternal) Mangekyou Sharingan.

If anything, Sharingan-wise, I'm expecting her to show what has always been shown except on a grander scale. Perhaps, assuming there's a finite number of Mangekyou Sharingan jutsu (Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi, Kotoamasukami, Kagutsuchi, Kamui, Susanoo...), I think she's the perfect candidate to show them all. Perhaps even ones we've never seen before (good because we're arguably not going to see any more MS users).

However as she seems to have the true set of Rinnegan (unless you want to argue that Hagoromo sealed his third eye as symbolised by the red Rinnegan on his forehead), Rinnegan abilities are more appropriate. So Klue's point has a strong standing. Prior this month, we all presupposed that Mugen: Tsuki no Mi was a Sharingan jutsu, it turned out to be a Rinnegan jutsu.

As you imply, we'll probably get an explanation on how the Byakugan fits in. Probably before the Rinnegan gets fully explored. 

Though I wonder, will Kayuga keep the Rinnegan set Madara has, or will she grow additional eyes for the Byakugan?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaguya's actual Doujutsu is the Byakugan though. 



calimike said:


> 678 get color digital just like 676.





takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into unprecedented/unknown　territory' about naruto.



So a spread for this upcoming chapter and we'll get last week's in color. Neat.

C'mon Kishi show us Kaguya and her grandchildren, Indra and Ashura, in colors please. Though I'd settle for Kaguya now since I'm imagining that we'll see Hagoromo's sons in the volume cover of this one.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Kaguya's actual Doujutsu is the Byakugan though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who u so interested in such irrelevant characters?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharingan is the name the ocular power takes once Yin-Yang are split. Sharingan power is Rinnegan power.
> 
> Kaguya's eye is a Rinnegan.  :ignoramus



So even if we see Indra using some spiralgan(likely MS now) then it should qualify as an rinnegan jutsu? Just a part of rinnegan's power that isn't fully manifested?

Well then...but WHAT happens IF(LOLOL) Kaguya shows some out of the world BYAKUGAN jutsus? If this dojutsu is separate from the other two then would rinnegan or sharingan get any credit?

Also IF Sasuke awakened his rinnegan through his Yin "injection" from RS and NOT Hashi's chakra/DNA then wouldn't it mean that Sasuke's rinnegan lacks the Yang part? And yet even lacking it may still be more powerful than a mix of Senju(Asura) And Uchiha(Indra) powers? There is certainly a reason why Madara and RS who both have Uchiha and Senju powers got a purple colored rinnegan while Sasuke got a red one with tomoes. Could powering Yin or Yang beyond its limits be better than a mix of the two without bypassing the limits of either?



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The Sharingan vs Rinnegan war ended when we learnt the Sharingan is a lesser Rinnegan. Akin to how the Sharingan is a lesser (Eternal) Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> If anything, Sharingan-wise, I'm expecting her to show what has always been shown except on a grander scale. Perhaps, assuming there's a finite number of Mangekyou Sharingan jutsu (Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi, Kotoamasukami, Kagutsuchi, Kamui, Susanoo...), I think she's the perfect candidate to show them all. Perhaps even ones we've never seen before (good because we're arguably not going to see any more MS users).
> 
> ...



If Kaguya gets his forehead rinnegan then she probably could use all rinnegan jutsus anyway. Kishi could make said forehead rinnegan special and claim that it is equal or better to a whole set that Madara has. In that instance the byakugan HUGE range of vision could actually be a nice bonus even if she shows no new stuff for said dojutsu.

Regarding the finite or infinite number of mangekyos I think they may be all unique to a specif Uchiha with the EXCEPTION when the two of them are related(like how both Itachi and Sasuke can use Amaterasu but no one other than Obito or Shisui specifically can use Kamui or Koto). I once though that those MS jutsus may be linked to the specific talent the Uchiha possesses . Like how Shisui and Itachi were genjutsu masters and so the got extremely haxxed MS genjutsu(but not the same MS genjutsu), Sasuke is a master at shape manipulation so he got to apply said ability to Amaterasu unlike Itachi, and Obito being the student of a space master jutsu user might have some hidden talent in that area too. Other than that they can all potentially awaken Susanoo though the pewrfect version may be restricted to Indra's reincarnations.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So even if we see Indra using some spiralgan(likely MS now) then it should qualify as an rinnegan jutsu? Just a part of rinnegan's power that isn't fully manifested?



Not technically incorrect.

But no if its a power which doesn't manifest in every Rinnegan user. I'd stick to the normal rules to avoid confusion.




Arles Celes said:


> Also IF Sasuke awakened his rinnegan through his Yin "injection" from RS and NOT Hashi's chakra/DNA then wouldn't it mean that Sasuke's rinnegan lacks the Yang part? And yet even lacking it may still be more powerful than a mix of Senju(Asura) And Uchiha(Indra) powers? There is certainly a reason why Madara and RS who both have Uchiha and Senju powers got a purple colored rinnegan while Sasuke got a red one with tomoes. Could powering Yin or Yang beyond its limits be better than a mix of the two without bypassing the limits of either?



If that's the case, then Sasuke does not possess the Rinnegan. What you're describing is a Sharingan.

Regardless of their differences, Sasuke only obtain this eye after receiving Rikudou's power.

Think about it.


----------



## NW (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm thinking Rinnegan, Sharingan, and Byakugan might all be the same doujutsu, just in different forms or concentrations.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Not technically incorrect.
> 
> But no if its a power which doesn't manifest in every Rinnegan user. I'd stick to the normal rules to avoid confusion.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I meant an unique MS ability like Kamui or Koto. Though theoretically Indra or any of his descendant most likely could manifest all of their MS abilities through the rinnegan later after obtaining it. Rinnegan also seems to possess unique abilities depending of the user. Sasuke probably won't use Limbo and we won't see Madara nor Kaguya(maybe) use Sasuke "teleportation" jutsu.

We do not know the full set of rules through which rinnegan may manifest. Mostly because no Indra incarnation before Sasuke got a power boost from RS. We KNOW that he has a rinnegan BUT there has to be a reason why his version looks different to Hagoromo's and Madara's. We also do not know why he had to close said eye instead of turning it back to normal and instead opted to close it. No rinnegan user ever got such eye excepting from the forehead. 

Do you have a particular guess about that? Is Sasuke's rinnegan an undiluted version of it unlike the one RS and Madara have? Did he get closer to Juubi somehow than anyone else(apart from Kaguya maybe)? We know that Hagoromo gave him Yin power while he gave Yang to Naruto. Did said Yin also have Yang in it and if so does it make sense that it makes up for its lack of Asura's chakra?


----------



## Njaa (Jun 3, 2014)

takL said:


> next chap has a  double face colour cover.
> 
> wsj #27 (latest issue) has another preview page which says 'the fight (steps/goes) into *unprecedented/unknown*　territory' about naruto.



Hmm maybe Naruto will use his ninshuu connections to bust people out from within IT.

I predict flashbacks, like half chapter is talking and the other is flashbacks concerning Madara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Who would have thought that a hyuuga is the FV :rofl


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 3, 2014)

In fact nobody knows what kind of eye has Kaguya, Rikudo said "she also possessed the sharingan" and the byakugan, but sasuke who has the exact same eye is a rinnegan, i mean ok it's an ingan fiesta fuckery


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 3, 2014)

hmm maybe black zetsu will use madara as a tool to free kaguyas body from the moon prison... she did kinda what hogoromo did... before she got sealed she split herself into few parts... 1st body in moon, 2nd chakra inside world tree, 3rd will inside Black zetsu

kinda like how bijus are chakra's with will...and chakra can move acording to the will.... so for now kaguyas plan is to free herself and gather all parts then combine them back into herself in flesh


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Who would have thought that a hyuuga is the FV :rofl



she's the mother of all doujutsu..rinnegan, sharingna, byakugan

she's hyuuga uchiha senju rikudou, u name it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> she's the mother of all doujutsu..rinnegan, sharingna, byakugan
> 
> she's hyuuga uchiha senju rikudou, u name it



Her original eyes before the fruit where just byakugan.
After the fruit she got the forehead eye.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Her original eyes before the fruit where just byakugan.
> After the fruit she got the forehead eye.



thats one theory. i think the fruit just maximized her doujutsu prowess


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> thats one theory. i think the fruit just maximized her doujutsu prowess



I doubt she was born with 3 eyes. Its against the mythology to.
Theory or not its pretty obvious.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I doubt she was born with 3 eyes. Its against the mythology to.
> Theory or not its pretty obvious.



bitch is an alien. i seen aliens with 3 eyes, but i've nvr seen trees with a big ass eye

yes im a believer kaguya = juubi


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2014)

Hold on... you guys believe Kaguya was a freak from the beginning?

Why do you think she ate the fruit, coz it looked tasty?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2014)

She probably looked like a demon before eating the fruit the only thing tat probably changed was that she obtained the third eye.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> bitch is an alien. i seen aliens with 3 eyes, but i've nvr seen trees with a big ass eye
> 
> yes im a believer kaguya = juubi



Kaguya = juubi. :rofl
Son you need to read mythology. Like wholy shit... one is the cycle of nature the other is a princess of the moon.



			
				Gabe; said:
			
		

> She probably looked like a demon before eating the fruit the only thing tat probably changed was that she obtained the third eye.



Yeah the ears and the byakugan eyes.



Luiz said:


> Hold on... you guys believe Kaguya was a freak from the beginning?
> 
> Why do you think she ate the fruit, coz it looked tasty?



Look even Luiz knows this shit


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2014)

Chapter 678: The Infinite Nightmare

Kaguya Rips Gedo Mezo, The tree, and All the Bijuu Chakra's RIght out of Madara. As he drops to the floor. Clinging on to life. All of Madara's Shadows return to his body. Somehow some way Madara is hinted at regenerating. Kaguya uses Obito and the power of the Juubi to create herself a new body out of the material.

Kaguya declares that she has been the curse of the uchiha clan blood line trying to push her decendents to fuel the flames of war so she can have enough power to come back to the world of the living. By killing people off we find out they become apart of nature and she "IS" the power of Nature and life and death while juubi was the power of creation and destruction. With the world trying to obtain peace the less power she would feed off of because no one was dying. 

She then started to possess the Uchiha clan through their emotions and hatred by not controlling their spiritiually sensitive bodies. Thus giving birth to the power of Mangekyo. The power to effect all things in nature with the principles of life and death weather immortal or not.

The Spiritual Deities of the Mangekyo are Kaguya bitch pretty much.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> You are again mistaken, lineage only means consanguinity  aka blood relations, it doesn't refer to descent, and the japanese word used was "keto" meaning blood, it doesn't mean the Uzumakis descended from the Senjus, only that they're blood related, if you want another proof, it's the trademark red hair, something the Senjus don't have, meaning they don't share the same apical ancestor (Ashura)




I disagree quite strongly. Lineage does have the implication of common ancestry especially.  You'll quite easily find that lineage is the phylogenetic term that is used for the chain of descent from a common ancestor.  In that respect saying that someone is of a certain lineage, it implies that they are a link within that descent chain. 

Further, this holds true for the Japanese as well.  The raw of the chapter read （千手の血統で）with the word 血統（kettō), much like the more scientific word (系統) referring to a specific * line * of decent, and by extension a common ancestor.  Though the structure of the sentence makes it a little ambiguous, I feel confident that if Kishi wanted to imply a simple blood relation he would've used something like （血筋）chisuji.

Also, you usage of consanguinity is a bit perplexing as this word also implies descent from a common ancestor.  Although there is not implication of a line of descent, so I guess you're making progress in that  respect.

I think our disagreement stems from a slight misunderstanding of decent on your part.  In fact all blood relation implies decent from a common ancestor.  It is impossible for two organisms to be related without this.  As it stand all manga statements regarding the ancestry of the Uzumaki have stated that they are in some way related, and therefore, share a common ancestor with the Senju.  We know that the last *unique* common ancestor that could possibly fill this role is Ashura, so asserting that they have an earlier common ancestor would be something that you would have to justify.

As for you hair argument.  To put it gently; it holds no water.  Due to recessive gene's it is impossible to say that two groups cannont share a common ancestor because the phenotype of that ancestor does not express a trait that is expressed in one of the groups. 

This would be *exactly equivalent to saying*.  My grandfather has red hair. My father has black hair.  I have black hair, and my brother has red hair.  Therefore, it is not possible that I share a common ancestor with my brother.  As he posses a trait that our "apical ancestor", I.E. our father does not posses.

I hate to say it, but you argument seems like a veiled attempt to reinsert the Uzumaki as the ancestors of Kaguya and the sage of the six paths.  This was a believable theory before we had all the evidence brought to us, but now it's looking more and more unlikely.

Edit:

In addition you argument also fails to address the most salient point of my rebuttal.

Your original assertion is that because Madara said that the descendants of the Indra came to be know as the Uchiha, and that because the descendants of Ashura came to be known as the Uchiha, only clans possessing either of those names can be descendants of Indra or Ashura respectively.  However, using say Tsunade (who's last name, and wether or not she had one remains unknown) as an example it is trivially easy to establish that a person, and by extension a clan, could be a direct descendant of a one of the brothers without posses one of those names.  This obviously invalidates your previous assertion.

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Kaguya = juubi. :rofl
> Son you need to read mythology. Like wholy shit... one is the cycle of nature the other is a princess of the moon.



You still believe Madara's BS story he read?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> You still believe Madara's BS story he read?:LMAO



I believe what kurama said.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2014)

*Potential Breaks Between Fights??*

I have a feeling that Kaguya is going to be forced to retreat. Probably on some My powers are not stable and too much chakra was used up bull shit. I feel like their is going to be a short time skip. Probably for one month where Kaguya retreat to the moon to prepare her final plan for domination. I see Team 7 rescuring key shinobi's(Face characters to build a counter attack force to stop kaguya and prepare in the time alotted.

Does anybody feel like this war is over. And now that Kaguya is back she is going to initiate the second part of creating a new world. I have a feeling its going to be on some bullshit delayed you have one month to enjoy yourselves before the world is destroyed. Something like when the moon eclipse the Sun she will be able to cast Amaterasu on the entire planet destroying all things in nature and absorb its energy to create a new world. Or will fuse the spiritual and physical world into one.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I believe what kurama said.



I'm saying Kaguya is not a princess like Madara said she was. Her son debunked that and the flashback showed that she had control over the god tree like a juubi jin.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I'm saying Kaguya is not a princess like Madara said she was. Her son debunked that and the flashback showed that she had control over the god tree like a juubi jin.



No it didn't. Hagoromo even hinted that she is from an alien place.
She ate the fruit and never controlled shit. 
The Shinju got enraged and turned into a beast that wanted its chakra back.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> *I have a feeling that Kaguya is going to be forced to retreat.* Probably on some My powers are not stable and too much chakra was used up bull shit. I feel like their is going to be a short time skip. Probably for one month where Kaguya retreat to the moon to prepare her final plan for domination. I see Team 7 rescuring key shinobi's(Face characters to build a counter attack force to stop kaguya and prepare in the time alotted.
> 
> Does anybody feel like this war is over. And now that Kaguya is back she is going to initiate the second part of creating a new world. I have a feeling its going to be on some bullshit delayed you have one month to enjoy yourselves before the world is destroyed. Something like when the moon eclipse the Sun she will be able to cast Amaterasu on the entire planet destroying all things in nature and absorb its energy to create a new world. Or will fuse the spiritual and physical world into one.



Not going to happen. If you remember some time back when Naruto and Obito was having one of there many talking. Naruto said the next day will be his birthday. So this fight will end by the time the sun rise. Wintch is sort of funny that all this happen in one night.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, I meant an unique MS ability like Kamui or Koto. Though theoretically Indra or any of his descendant most likely could manifest all of their MS abilities through the rinnegan later after obtaining it. Rinnegan also seems to possess unique abilities depending of the user. Sasuke probably won't use Limbo and we won't see Madara nor Kaguya(maybe) use Sasuke "teleportation" jutsu.
> 
> We do not know the full set of rules through which rinnegan may manifest. Mostly because no Indra incarnation before Sasuke got a power boost from RS. We KNOW that he has a rinnegan BUT there has to be a reason why his version looks different to Hagoromo's and Madara's. We also do not know why he had to close said eye instead of turning it back to normal and instead opted to close it. No rinnegan user ever got such eye excepting from the forehead.
> 
> Do you have a particular guess about that? Is Sasuke's rinnegan an undiluted version of it unlike the one RS and Madara have? Did he get closer to Juubi somehow than anyone else(apart from Kaguya maybe)? We know that Hagoromo gave him Yin power while he gave Yang to Naruto. Did said Yin also have Yang in it and if so does it make sense that it makes up for its lack of Asura's chakra?



My guess is that Sasuke has a Senjutsu Rinnegan, which Madara did not awaken because he isn't truly compatable with nature?

If I recall, Orochimaru listed Senjutsu as at least one power which would lead Sasuke to heights beyond Madara.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I'm saying Kaguya is not a princess like Madara said she was. Her son debunked that and the flashback showed that she had control over the god tree like a juubi jin.



Hagoromo is the one who wrote she's a princess on the tablet....


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> My guess is that Sasuke has a Senjutsu Rinnegan, which Madara did not awaken because he isn't truly compatable with nature?
> 
> If I recall, Orochimaru listed Senjutsu as at least one power which would lead Sasuke to heights beyond Madara.



Maybe, I would love to see Sasuke use CS/SM again.  The boys are going to need a new power up to take on Kaguya anyway.


----------



## TRN (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> My guess is that Sasuke has a *Senjutsu Rinnegan*, which Madara did not awaken because he isn't truly compatable with nature?
> 
> If I recall, Orochimaru listed Senjutsu as at least one power which would lead Sasuke to heights beyond Madara.



There is no such thing  Wankers be making shit up


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> My guess is that Sasuke has a Senjutsu Rinnegan, which Madara did not awaken because he isn't truly compatable with nature?
> 
> If I recall, Orochimaru listed Senjutsu as at least one power which would lead Sasuke to heights beyond Madara.



Hmmm, but if Madara isn't compatible then shouldn't he have more trouble controlling Hashi's SM? He even apparently got Six Path Sage Mode which is the ultimate version of using Senjutsu.

Maybe Sasuke's eye simply has more nature energy as it and not Yin or Yang specifically are the source of its power? Since Juubi is a huge mass of nature energy then it makes sense that its eye(and so Sasuke's) may draw power not just through it powerful Yin related chakra but most of all nature itself. Madara never got SM before awakening his rinnegan so its lack could have influenced it. 

The boost from RS may have included both an increase in Yin AND receiving nature energy(permanently). In fact we saw that it was possible to steal Hashi's SM chakra even when he wasn't using it so maybe now Sasuke has said chakra even without entering SM? Sasuke getting chakra from Hashi(maybe his remaining SM chakra) could also helped in awakening the rinnegan instead of it being triggered through Hashi's cells(among other factors).

I wonder which route will Kishi take...


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No it didn't. Hagoromo even hinted that she is from an alien place.
> She ate the fruit and never controlled shit.
> The Shinju got enraged and turned into a beast that wanted its chakra back.



Hagoromo hinted that she did. How does he know that the roots of the God Tree would keep them in the genjustu if she didn't control it?



eurytus said:


> Hagoromo is the one who wrote she's a princess on the tablet....



He most likely didn't write the tablet Madara read.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> I have a feeling he didn't write the tablet Madara read.



Hagoromo claimed ownership.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

TRN said:


> There is no such thing  Wankers be making shit up



I said it's a guess. Comprehension eludes you.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hagoromo claimed ownership.



Ownership of a tablet that was probably replaced with one that condoned Infinite Tsukuyomi. That is my guess.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Hagoromo hinted that she did. How does he know that the roots of the God Tree would keep them in the genjustu if she didn't control?
> 
> 
> 
> He most likely didn't write the tablet Madara read.



Who says she needed the juubi for MT since she ate the fruit and had the power of the gods.
I doubt Kaguya was juubi Jin.

Since its hyped that fruit > juubi powers


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Ownership of a tablet that was probably replaced with one that condoned Infinite Tsukuyomi. That is my guess.



Why? It wouldn't need to be to justify what Madara's doing. He could have decided to agree with Kaguya's perspective. She did technically bring an end to the wars in her time, and her version of Infinite Tsukyomi was successful, albeit shortlived. 

Not only that, but having the powers of a god would appeal to him. I don't see it wouldn't.

And Kaguya wasn't the Juubi Jinchuuriki, Hagoromo specifically stated that he was the first. He later split the chakra inside him into the 9 Bijuu and sent the husk of the Juubi into orbit. He told the story to Naruto.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 3, 2014)

Did someone get out of that gourd of the Six Paths? Probably someone from Kumo to help with using the tools? It'd be cool if they would appear...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep the small gourd was hit. 

I belive Atsui and Samui should be there and they will help Kakashi or Sakura use them against Kaguya.
Ten ten got MT but well she got the treasures there or Sasuke could wake her up with the Rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2014)

Wonder if kagura will kill BY after he is done just for the heck of it.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if kagura will kill BY after he is done just for the heck of it.



BZ is kaguya


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys. Curious. Do we know any early spoilers? Combing through the thread now


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

Imagine if Atsui, Samui and Tenten joined the fight as main event players


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Hold on... you guys believe Kaguya was a freak from the beginning?
> 
> Why do you think she ate the fruit, coz it looked tasty?



Well she is a sexy alien princess.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> BZ is kaguya



Are you drunk, Addy?

BZ is Kaguya's *will*


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> BZ is kaguya



Will not her


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> BZ is kaguya



Classic Addy.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Are you drunk, Addy?
> 
> BZ is Kaguya's *will*



indeed, that is what kishi says. however, BZ will disappear the moment kaguya appears making BZ = kaguya or BZ =/= kaguya irrelevant 

in other words, BZ will be treated as kaguya herself.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2014)

Black Zetsu>> Kaguya,  Anyway I predict Kaguya goona own Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Black Zetsu>> Kaguya,  Anyway I predict Kaguya goona own *Sasuke and Naruto*.



and the sky is blue. 

seriously, that is like saying kishi will use ink next chapter


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> and the sky is blue.
> 
> seriously, that is like saying kishi will use ink next chapter



I predict ink and backgrounds next chapter


----------



## Obitomo (Jun 3, 2014)

The most obvious thing I expect is that the Kaguya reveal is at the end of the chapter, just like how it took an entire chapter for Obito to absorb the Juubi.
Yet it took Madara literally four panels.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2014)

> BZ is kaguya



No but Madara will be once BZ takes him over and Kaguya is reborn


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Mad Spoilers! 



Naruto shows another element combined with one of his jutsu
Sasuke gets cocky enough and attacks Kaguya alone.. and he fails by getting owned.
Bijuu's talk about Kaguya
Sakura and Kakashi spot the treasures and someone there.
End chapter... Kaguya turns the happy dreams into worst nightmare's


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 3, 2014)

Any source?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> indeed, that is what kishi says. however, BZ will disappear the moment kaguya appears making BZ = kaguya or BZ =/= kaguya irrelevant
> 
> in other words, BZ will be treated as kaguya herself.



Trippy as fuck


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Any source?



Divine Source.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Mad Spoilers!
> 
> Naruto shows another element combined with one of his jutsu
> Sasuke gets cocky enough and attacks Kaguya alone.. and he fails by getting owned.
> ...



You forgot the part where Kaguya takes note of Naruto and Sasuke for their Senjutsu powers.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Mad Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too good for Kishi's writing


----------



## celebrei (Jun 3, 2014)

- More Madara Torture

- Black Zetsu reveals Kaguya saved Madara in vote

- Madara weeps in pain and despair

- Madara flashbacks of Hashirama and Izuna

- Madara's body implodes and blood splashes all over the place

- Kaguya emerges


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Why? It wouldn't need to be to justify what Madara's doing. He could have decided to agree with Kaguya's perspective. She did technically bring an end to the wars in her time, and her version of Infinite Tsukyomi was successful, albeit shortlived.
> 
> Not only that, but having the powers of a god would appeal to him. I don't see it wouldn't.
> 
> And Kaguya wasn't the Juubi Jinchuuriki, Hagoromo specifically stated that he was the first. He later split the chakra inside him into the 9 Bijuu and sent the husk of the Juubi into orbit. He told the story to Naruto.



There are instructions on how to cast IT which leads me to believe that its not the tablet he wrote.

I never said that she was the juubi jin, just that she had control over the tree like one. I think that Kaguya and the juubi are one being. Kishi did say that the next conflict after Madara would be the God Tree.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 3, 2014)

I want some Minato and Hiruzen. T^T 
do not really care what happens other than that. ~.~


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 3, 2014)

celebrei said:


> - More Madara Torture
> 
> - Black Zetsu reveals Kaguya saved Madara in vote
> 
> ...



Your so sadistic... You better be careful I heard pika wants to know where you live so she could beat you.




shadowmaria said:


> Too good for Kishi's writing



Kishi can do it. You just need to belive in him with huge amounts of money.



Klue said:


> You forgot the part where Kaguya takes note of Naruto and Sasuke for their Senjutsu powers.



I hope you're trolling with Sasuke and senjutsu...


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 3, 2014)

Naruto finally dies, once and for all.

Manga is saved from another terrible character.


----------



## k2nice (Jun 3, 2014)

Predict that sakura gets possessed and they have to save her without killing her, sasuke trys to kill her and naruto stops it causing sasuke or kakashi to get hurt while naruto questions his priorities.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Your so sadistic... You better be careful I heard pika wants to know where you live so she could beat you.


 as if pika would bother herself with a lesser being , go back to your cave foul troll


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> indeed, that is what kishi says*. however, BZ will disappear the moment kaguya appears *making BZ = kaguya or BZ =/= kaguya irrelevant
> 
> in other words, BZ will be treated as kaguya herself.



The Cloud vs Sephiroth fight in _Advent Children_ comes to mind...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder if Pikacheeka cried when Madara got stabbed; the blow came without warning. 

Anyway. As said before, this chapter should transition into a flash back. Black Zetsu will reveal something which will result in Madara reflecting on how he was saved at the VOE.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

I hope Madara trolls you all. 


But I don't mind Rinnegan Kaguya.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2014)

EVIL WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 3, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yep the small gourd was hit.
> 
> I belive Atsui and Samui should be there and they will help Kakashi or Sakura use them against Kaguya.
> Ten ten got MT but well she got the treasures there or Sasuke could wake her up with the Rinnegan.



maybe they'll absorb Black Zetzu, he shouldn't be powerful enough to break the sealing techniques of the "gourd" (benihisago) and the "pot" (kohaku no johei). Unlike Madara most likely (him having the juubi and a power close to Kaguya)


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

BZ forces Madara to perform Dead Demon Seal to fully revive Kaguya.

Black Zetsu = Will of Kaguya

God Tree/Ten Tails = Body of Kaguya

The Shinigami = Spirit of Kaguya


----------



## Turrin (Jun 3, 2014)

Most likely BZ won't defeat Madara. It looks like he's absorbing energy from him. So what I expect to happen is that Madara break free, but is greatly weakened. Madara continues to fight Team 7. BZ retreats or is thought to be dead. Later he gives that power to Kaguya who revives, after Madara has already said his piece to Team 7.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> BZ forces Madara to perform Dead Demon Seal to fully revive Kaguya.
> 
> Black Zetsu = Will of Kaguya
> 
> ...



Dat theory


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if Pikacheeka cried when Madara got stabbed; the blow came without warning.
> 
> Anyway. As said before, this chapter should transition into a flash back. Black Zetsu will reveal something which will result in Madara reflecting on how he was saved at the VOE.



Pretty sure it came with a big warning, as in a huge face in the sky.

Personally, it isn't as bad as the poor timing. The fight should have been properly finished before this came about.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Pretty sure it came with a big warning, as in a huge face in the sky.
> 
> Personally, it isn't as bad as the poor timing. The fight should have been properly finished before this came about.



The timing is what I'm referring to. I expected Kaguya to make an appearance, but the timing legitimately surprised me; I turned the page, expecting to see Madara to make his move, only to see him get chumped. 

That being said, it actually makes sense for her to appear now. Looking at things logically, Kaguya's plans were dependent on Madara being successful so she must have intended to deal with him when he was at/near full strength. Madara should have been unchallenged at his current strength level; to that end, it would be somewhat stupid of Kaguya to have a plan that was dependent on Madara being weakened.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 3, 2014)

Sasuke will continue disrespecting Kakashi. Madara will continue dying. Sakura will continue being useless...

...Naruto will continue acting dumb as shit.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict that even Naruto and Sasuke are nothing compared to Kaguya. Kaguya was infused with the fruit, now Madara has the Juubi on top of that. She's gonna be overpowered.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Dat theory



The shinigami is indeed a female.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Naruto finally dies, once and for all.
> 
> Manga is saved from another terrible character.



If that is the case shouldn't sasuke be the one to die since he is a terrible character


I think we may not see kagura this chapter and for a bit till after madara has a flash back. We need to find out many things like how he survived at the vote, how and when he gave nagato the rinnegan and what he did in the time after the vote and him awakening the rinnegan.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 3, 2014)

-kaguya returns

kaguya: it seems like my opponents are my own descendants, a little glowing boy and .... i knew you looked familiar

sasuke: 

kaguya: a little uchiha boy encountered me once and stole some of my strongest treasures, he happened to look a lot like you, now it makes sense

sasuke: could it be 

kaguya: his name was Itachi Uchiha, you must be his easily manipulated little brother that he told me about before he ran of with my treasures that he said he'd use for your protection.

naruto: itachi met this old bag?

kaguya: Who're you calling an old bag you failed savior? anyways it's a pity he is no longer here to protect you anymore 

sasuke: i don't need his protection anymore, with my new eyes i can see th...

naruto, sakura, kakashi: 

kaguya: You were saying? 

editor note -sasuke bisected??? what will team 7 do?-


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 3, 2014)

What if in the end Kaguya says: Nah, I don't wanna fight. I'll go back to where the hell I came from and you can have your world. 

An then NF explodes.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaguya asks her grandkids to come hug her and they will


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok I'm predicting that once Kaguya fully appears, as soon as she sees Sasuke she's going to make a comment about how attractive he is.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict carnage & exposition


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict the chapter will come out


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

Kabuto appears. Kishimoto has rights to Future Trunks so he comes into the series also now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2014)

ohh chapter is coming 

lets see what we will get this week, i expect a good explanation to what is going on with zetsu


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> ohh chapter is coming
> 
> lets see what we will get this week, i expect a good explanation to what is going on with zetsu



I expect a lot of Rinnegan.....






*Spoiler*: __ 



... and Jeanne's love.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict a fun chapter especially after the glorious one we had past week. 

We will see Black Zetsu controlled Madara get beaten by Naruto and Sasuke. Just before he's officially beaten, he escapes taking his power with him. Black Zetsu then revives Kaguya. If not that then as he dies he says she's still coming. 

Doubt we are getting a Madara defeat and Kaguya defeat one by one. Either Madara's taken out or controlled here and then beat or Kaguya takes his whole power set for her revival.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmmm... It seems like the SJ official digital color of 678 is out.  We also get a color cover or something today as well.  I wonder what it'll be of.  If it's Kaguya and the family of the sage I think some people will flip a shit.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder if Sasuke can release the alliance members by placing the counter on Naruto. He should still be linked to them, so it could work. That being said, I expect them to stick in their pods for a while longer; it removes the need for Kishimoto to include them in the story.

Also why do people care so much about spoilers? The chapter will be out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2014)

Cause we're hyped


----------



## Turrin (Jun 3, 2014)

No evil, guess that means the entire chapter is Mugen Tsukuyomi Dreams.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 3, 2014)

You guys are jumping the gun


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

Just going to wait and go with the flow, have no idea what to expect this chapter.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Sooo...basically, this chapter is gonna be boring...



A "shit-storm" doesn't define a chapter.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 3, 2014)

Madara comeback incoming.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 3, 2014)

I predict we fly to the moon, or Kaguya/Madara changes the landscape with something for their own advantage. DreamWorld battle would be too bland despite being the more likely option. Either way I'm just keen for a solid chapter.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll mention Evil once and then get back on-topic don't want the ban hammer to fall

Evil sometimes doesn't show up for an hour or so from now anyway, and she doesn't always. Y'all need to stop your bitching and move on with predicting the chapter. After the events of last chapter, a shitstorm is incoming and it's entirely possible Evil hasn't even seen the chapter

Aside from Evil, to my knowledge nobody here knows how Evil gets her information ahead of time, anyway. Some have theorised that she's related to Kishi, or works as a distributor or publisher in Japan, or she's just lucky. No matter the case; she'll come if she feels like playing games.



			
				Stan Lee said:
			
		

> Nuff said



*On-Topic*

I predict a chapter of reactions and exposition, with Kaguya fully manifesting herself in the realm of the living at the end of the chapter. Hopefully we get another look into the Dream World and see the dreams of some other characters too.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 3, 2014)

Predictions: more MT dreams.

Been going back and forth on whether Mads will resist BZ-Kaguya's takeover attempt or not. Naruto and Sasuke should be chuggin nukes and shit at Mads since, you know, he said he can't move but I'm guessing they'll just stand there and stare while it happens.

I'll say he fails to resist it because of the irony at play--something not present in Obito's situations--and the fact that the entire time everyone will know once Mads is defeated Kaguya will takeover then anyway. However I'm hesitant that Kishi will really have one of his most invested chars go out like a bitch like this. And him touching the ground with the added emphasis seems almost too intentional to not come into play.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya explains that Byakugan is actually the most powerful of the three great Dojutsu. 

NF implodes in on itself


----------



## calimike (Jun 4, 2014)

WSJ #28 ToC and Naruto preview is out


----------



## SLB (Jun 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Kaguya explains that Byakugan is actually the most powerful of the three great Dojutsu.
> 
> NF implodes in on itself



 that would be golden


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

calimike said:


> WSJ #28 ToC and Naruto preview is out



What's the preview say?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Moody said:


> that would be *golden*



Like a Golden Byakugam?


----------



## KamaroTheNinja (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> What's the preview say?





			
				Drica-chan said:
			
		

> PREVIEW WSJ!
> "In the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"
> 
> ...







............................................


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Kaguya explains that Byakugan is actually the most powerful of the three great Dojutsu.
> 
> NF implodes in on itself



Heart Attack!


----------



## The Big G (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd like to see the people in the pods realize that their "dream" is fake and have them fight against it 

I'm pretty pumped for this chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 4, 2014)

Meanwhile, Hyuugas are still irrelevant.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 4, 2014)

Believe it! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

KamaroTheNinja said:


> ............................................



sounds boring....


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2014)

The preview of next chapter (680) camilike posted talk about Naruto. "ナルト something の something something something!?""


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2014)

Hagoromo's brother in the preview?!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jiraiya comeback confirmed.


----------



## SLB (Jun 4, 2014)

^ that would be quite welcoming atm



shadowmaria said:


> Like a Golden Byakugam?





Ghost14 said:


> fixed


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> The preview of next chapter (680) camilike posted talk about Naruto. "ナルト something の something something something!?""



faaaake 

naruto  previews are always like" nothing about nothing " cause  nothing new happens


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Moody said:


> ^ that would be quite welcoming atm



He would just be called a shitter by Sasuke like Kakashi and Sakura were.


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> The preview of next chapter (680) camilike posted talk about Naruto. "ナルト something の something something something!?""



Sounds legit


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't want Jiraiya to come back only to get shit on like Minato has been...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

predict next 10 chapters will be boredom and flashback chapters.... + more asspulls


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

KamaroTheNinja said:


> PREVIEW WSJ!
> "In the world mugen tsukuyomi shines on/lights up
> that guy(person) will finally...!?"
> 
> ...



Acually that was the old preview, this new one says.

ナルト達の前についてに現れた全ての元凶が？

Which roughly says the "In front of Naruto and co. manifests the main culprit of everything?"


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 4, 2014)

The preview that calimike just posted does not mention Mugen Tsukuyomi or anything about a person appearing.

One page says something basically like "Facing Naruto and co is the appearance of the ultimate mastermind!?" And the other page says there is a "Rough sketch & all color double spread poster. C Color(wtf)."


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> I don't want Jiraiya to come back only to get shit on like Minato has been...



What are you talking about? 

Minato has had heaps of asspull feats

Such as control over Black Kurama or Sage Mode


----------



## KamaroTheNinja (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Acually that was the old preview, this new one says.
> 
> ナルト達の前についてに現れた全ての元凶が？
> 
> Which roughly says the "In front of Naruto and co. manifests the main culprit of everything?"




Oh my bad, then that preview for 679 instead.

Is that preview for 680 ?

Interesting....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

The ultimate mastermind aka Kaguya


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jiraiya as FV confirmed.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2014)

That was what I meant, that preview was a new one, from chapter 680, because it has Naruto's name on it 

The time is coming


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Acually that was the old preview, this new one says.
> 
> ナルト達の前についてに現れた全ての元凶が？
> 
> Which roughly says the "In front of Naruto and co. manifests the main culprit of everything?"


Preview of you don't say? :X

No matter who it is, my fuck to give fairy pretty much died since Obito.


----------



## SLB (Jun 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> He would just be called a shitter by Sasuke like Kakashi and Sakura were.



and would promptly be put back in his place.

toad hermit >>>>> 

sausage would know better


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Probably means the chapter will be full of useless flashbacks or we'll delightfully travel back into the Dream World to see more dreams?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Acually that was the old preview, this new one says.
> 
> ナルト達の前についてに現れた全ての元凶が？
> 
> Which roughly says the "In front of Naruto and co. manifests the main culprit of everything?"



..such an obvious preview.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

Kishi is really going to make someone introduced a few hand fulls of chaps ago the "main culprit" behind everything? lordy lord.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Probably means the chapter will be full of useless flashbacks or we'll delightfully travel back into the Dream World to see more dreams?



It's probably a flashback of Madara at VOTE, talking with BZ  and Kaguya manifesting on the last page.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> It's probably a flashback of Madara at VOTE, talking with BZ  and Kaguya manifesting on the last page.



I'd still prefer to see more of the Dream World ph


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a feeling we're gonna have flashbacks too.  Dammit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Honestly don't care about this chick at all. Revealing her about 30 chapters ago, Kishi hasn't really done enough with her to lead me to anticipate this moment.

And it feels like Madara all over again.

But I'll try to be open minded.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Main culpirt; Madara was Kaguya's bitch all along confirmed.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

That was obvious

Fucking Kishi


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> That was obvious
> 
> Fucking Kishi


same with...
yamato -spiral zetsu
tobi -obito
mysterious foot - kabuto....


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> That was obvious
> 
> Fucking Kishi



Meh, I've been waiting for something Kaguya related ever since the fruit introduction chapter.  I knew she was evil then, but I didn't think she'd be fv.  Either way, I'm hyped.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2014)

_*"main culprit"*_

cue the disappointed conversation between me and Addy


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Minato has had heaps of asspull feats
> 
> Such as control over Black Kurama or Sage Mode



Like Madara being an instant master of kamui?


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2014)

Hells yeah, Kaguya 2014


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Acually that was the old preview, this new one says.
> 
> ナルト達の前についてに現れた全ての元凶が？
> 
> Which roughly says the "In front of Naruto and co. manifests the main culprit of everything?"



Welcome back Itachi.


----------



## Jad (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya master mind?

Sought of makes everything Madara has ever done or said pretty useless now. All those "Woah, he was such a great puppeteer, woah he was such a great planner etc.." statements are pretty much all for Kaguya now.

I guess...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 4, 2014)

I bet since Naruto and co will gonna go "wut??", cue villain's detailed explanation.


----------



## calimike (Jun 4, 2014)

I predict Main culprit is Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki's unknown father?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

kaguya - asspull to prolong manga longer....


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 4, 2014)

I predict 10 weeks from now, Kaguya's Father being the real-real-real culprit.. 

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

The ultra powerful woman Kishi spoke of is finally here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Main culpirt; Madara was Kaguya's bitch all along confirmed.



The only flaw in the theory is that Madara heard her voice for the first tim a few chapters ago.

Any influence Kaguya had was done indirectly, unlike some might wish for so they can fully close the anal wounds Madara has left during his stay in the series.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict 10 weeks from now, Kaguya's Father being the real-real-real culprit..



And we have to go to the moon and/or the sacred home-world of the Kai's to fight him.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

It's 2014; Kayu-year


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

I love how Kishi immediately seems to dehype or shit on characters who are no longer "relevant" as much as possible.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict 10 weeks from now, Kaguya's Father being the real-real-real culprit..



that would be even more asspull than kaguya....
newly introduced character being FV would be so lame....at this point of manga....


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

final prediction before the release here in Philippines:

*679: MADARA'S WILL*

Chapter starts with Hagoromo nearly completely controlled by BZ.  BZ will kill Maddy eventually.  Saying this is planned by Kaguya a long time ago for her return.

Madara's work was to gather the bijuus, and summoned the Juubi.  BZ says that Maddy has been fooled by him by tampering the Tablet.

Madara resisted but to no avail.
BZ explains that the fruit will be Kaguya and Maddy's part will end now.

As BZ nears  his takeover of Maddy, Spiral Zetsu appeared behind MAddy and BZ saying, 
"I am not too late."

BZ then smirks saying it took time before SZ descovered that he is the will of Kaguya and SZ was fooled saying they are both Madara's will.

Chapter ends as SZ and BZ faceoff starts.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> The ultra powerful woman Kishi spoke of is finally here.



Wait? when was this?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> I love how Kishi immediately seems to dehype or shit on characters who are no longer "relevant" as much as possible.



Hey, it never happens to Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya; a monster girl and the destroyer of Madara and his fanbase.

Can she be more perfect?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

I love ya Kishi  but wtf man. You got chars like Mads and Obito interwoven all throughout the manga and you're handing the villain pedestal over to this rookie at the arc's most pivotal juncture? Kaguya is going to have to be amazing shit to justify this in my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 4, 2014)

KAGUYA AINT SHIT BYE


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> *Spoiler:*.                          Prediction s
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



TRUFAX


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> *Spoiler:*.                          Prediction s
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ramen puppet chain too strong.  The should call him.... Teuchainz


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> *Spoiler:*.                          Prediction s
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Pic fails, doesn't make any sense.

Madara was controlling Obito? Timeline won't allow it. WTF?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

Yep, as I figured. 

Kaguya's going to be behind pretty much everything Madara's done bad since he came in contact with the tablet. Kaguya pretty much murdered Madara's relevancy in a few chapters. 

I'm not surprised but honestly thinking about it, Kaguya's a mastermind that's been behind this shit since, hell, she's been planning for a LONG time. I mean seriously. People talk about how Madara's planned a long time, look at this woman. She's put in some major steps in order for her return. I don't even know what to say about that. 

It'll be interesting to see where the manga goes. I'm guessing once Madara's taken care of, Kaguya escapes or something. Maybe they fight Black Zetsu-Controlled Madara while Kaguya escapes.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

Moody said:


> and would promptly be put back in his place.
> 
> toad hermit >>>>>
> 
> sausage would know better



Kinda wanna see that asswipe get foddered in the crossfire

Bring him back, kishi :ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone else with Naruto was a deeper more complex story of human conflict instead of "lets' blame on the shit we did on demons that possess us so we can get away with our crimes"?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya is making Sasori look like a amateur with her puppeteering feats.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## T-Bag (Jun 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> The ultra powerful woman Kishi spoke of is finally here.



who is that lol?



Orochibuto said:


> Kaguya; a monster girl and the destroyer of Madara and his fanbase.
> 
> Can she be more perfect?



she's a last minute replacement nobody gives a shit about. it doesnt matter what she does, or what she is because the truth is... she's irrelevant. kishi can try his hardest to make her look relevant but it just wont work at this point


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Kaguya; a monster girl and the destroyer of Madara and his fanbase.
> 
> Can she be more perfect?
> 
> Kaguya > your favorite character.



I see, so that's why you like her.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Kaguya; a monster girl and the destroyer of Madara and his fanbase.
> 
> Can she be more perfect?



Only if she can travel back in time and change these events. ck


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

spoiler?..... or just fanart?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 4, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> spoiler?..... or just fanart?



Looks real, but even if it is, it's not exactly a surprising panel.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The only flaw in the theory is that Madara heard her voice for the first tim a few chapters ago.
> 
> Any influence Kaguya had was done indirectly, unlike some might wish for so they can fully close the anal wounds Madara has left during his stay in the series.



Or she has been minfucking Madara without him knowing; like an enhaced Koto.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Kinda looks like the Shinigami


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 4, 2014)

he's gonna troll this whore eventually. celebrate now while ya can


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 4, 2014)

*actualy*



Klue said:


> WTF, those ears.



horns*

mostly kaguya in this chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2014)

Naruto gonna nuke this hoe.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

If she simply takes back all of the world's chakra and rules over it, Imma rage. Kishi can at least give her an interesting goal to pursue.


Madara redemption incoming.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 4, 2014)

I see Kaguya as a last minute plot device to convince us readers that Madara was just a victim here, and will later be redeemed by some sort of whatnots.. Just like what happened to Nagato, Obito and other Villains... VERY LAME KISHI!!!!!!

Kishi, Im really getting tired of this cycle.. 

he pulled out Kaguya so we can all blame her for everything.. some alien/woman/rabbit/thing... and here i am thinking Kishi knows about human complexities...  but he made the FV an alien. WTF?!

Welp...


----------



## Weapon (Jun 4, 2014)

I wonder how the actual transformation will look, that doesn't give much in terms of what's actually being used.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Or she has been minfucking Madara without him knowing; like an enhaced Koto.



so basically just another chapter of itachi hype


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Rinnegans turning into Byakugans, incoming.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

even thought i keeping my expectation low in next few chapters........it seems probably it will even more shitty chapters...


----------



## Talis (Jun 4, 2014)

I predict that the Shinju will be removed out of Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> who is that lol?
> 
> 
> 
> she's a last minute replacement nobody gives a shit about. it doesnt matter what she does, or what she is because the truth is... she's irrelevant. kishi can try his hardest to make her look relevant but it just wont work at this point



Monster Girls dont give a shit about relevance.


----------



## The greatest evil (Jun 4, 2014)

Have you been coloring this chapter by Kishi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

My heart is racing my hype level is at maximum


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

If Kaguya is also the death god, then technically she would have been there from the beginning wouldn't she?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Kaguya's gonna reduce pretty much everyone to "fodder" in comparison until the heroes get some more power juice.

I think someone has to eat the fruit (which is probably Kaguya's goal for even more power)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

You know what would be funny? 

If Madara redeemed himself by giving the last of his life force to Obito or helping Obito out somehow.


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

The spoiler pic isn't even a real spoiler.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Monster Girls dont give a shit about relevance.



They will also never be your waifus.


----------



## celebrei (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya = Maleficent


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I see Kaguya as a last minute plot device to convince us readers that Madara was just a victim here, and will later be redeemed by some sort of whatnots.. Just like what happened to Nagato, Obito and other Villains... VERY LAME KISHI!!!!!!
> 
> Kishi, Im really getting tired of this cycle..
> 
> ...



Kishi knowing how people work? That's a laugh.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 4, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> Have you been coloring this chapter by Kishi



Official coloring?   Interesting.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2014)

so genderbender madara is canon lol


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> The spoiler pic isn't even a real spoiler.



it seems real to me. @>@


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Kaguya's gonna reduce pretty much everyone to "fodder" in comparison until the heroes get some more power juice.
> 
> I think someone has to eat the fruit (which is probably Kaguya's goal for even more power)



All Chakra becomes one = New Fruit.


I think that means she needs to link Kakashi, Sakura, Naruto and Sasuke to the tree before the fruit appears.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> The spoiler pic isn't even a real spoiler.



I'm pretty sure it's real, it's on mangabird and they've always been correct when posting images.  Though not text.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> If Kaguya is also the death god, then technically she would have been there from the beginning wouldn't she?



Yup. Her first appearance would have been in the Chuunin Exam {as readers}

Speaking from a chronical standpoint; her first appearance was on Naruto's birthday when Minato first summoned the Shinigami.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 4, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Kaguya = Maleficent



They look and will be NOTHING alike but okay.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm about to see my beloved Rinnegans become Byakugans.

Someone hold me.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Yup. Her first appearance would have been in the Chuunin Exam {as readers}
> 
> Speaking from a chronical standpoint; her first appearance was on Naruto's birthday when Minato first summoned the Shinigami.



Now this comes to mind

Link removed

Oh snap


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 4, 2014)

That shit is for the birds now


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2014)

Perfect Susanoo will show her who the true God is.


----------



## hannah (Jun 4, 2014)

When is this chap coming out? 
Also I predict we will see more of Hinata's dream, just so Kishi can stall.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> They will also never be your waifus.



Never will; because they already are


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm about to see my beloved Rinnegans become Byakugans.
> 
> Someone hold me.



*holds* 

We'll get through this

We will


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

Death God looks a lot more like Hagoromo's bro would than Kaguya tho


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Perfect Susanoo will show her who the true God is.



I never expected this.



Orochibuto said:


> Never will; because they already are



What is the English language?


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> That Kaguya is banging :sanji



Agreed.

I'd tap.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

The Format said:


> Death God looks a lot more like Hagoromo's bro would than Kaguya tho



Brogaromo didn't have horns like Kaguya's, though  unless I'm misremembering


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> She is gonna rape so hard.



Yeah. They're not ready for Kaguya, no one is. She's going to embarrass them all here. I really think she's not going to go all out or it'll be a problem for them. 

I really can't wait for this chapter. We're about to enter the next transition for the manga. It was about time. 

I'm so sick of this War crap.


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm about to see my beloved Rinnegans become Byakugans.
> 
> Someone hold me.



the regular ones.not the tomeoed one.I expect a great battle between her and Sasuke.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Now this comes to mind
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Oh snap



 Dat Aizen scene. Loved how that sequence played out


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2014)

First running like a bitch from Naruto & Sasuke. Now he gets further emasculated by Kaguya through Black Zetsu.

Jeez, I'd feel sorry for Madara if he wasn't so damn terrible.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I never expected this.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the English language?



They also dont give a shit about language


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah. They're not ready for Kaguya, no one is. She's going to embarrass them all here. I really think she's not going to go all out or it'll be a problem for them.
> 
> I really can't wait for this chapter. We're about to enter the next transition for the manga. It was about time.
> 
> I'm so sick of this War crap.



She is dying here. So it's gonna be the same old BWAHHAHAHA I AM STRONG AND I BEAT YOU FOR A WHILE. OH WAIT WE ARE THE MAIN CHARS FUCK YOU!


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

vered said:


> the regular ones.not the tomeoed one.I expect a great battle between her and Sasuke.



Doesn't matter.

It's still such an epic downgrade. It's painful to see, or even think about.

*shudders*


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> It's still such an epic downgrade. It's painful to see, or even think about.
> 
> *shudders*



Sauce got our back klue


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes people. I support the Sauce once again!


----------



## santanico (Jun 4, 2014)

I hope madara gets his ass handed to him by kaguya


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

The Format said:


> Death God looks a lot more like Hagoromo's bro would than Kaguya tho



Except that the Death God is a Hannya Demoness, a jealous/bitter woman.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Brogaromo didn't have horns like Kaguya's, though  unless I'm misremembering



hard to tell but it looks like he does


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

vered said:


> the regular ones.not the tomeoed one.I expect a great battle between her and Sasuke.



Between her and Sasuke? Unlikely.

Naruto and Sasuke with Hagoromo's power aren't strong enough to defeat Madara individually, let alone Kaguya.

They will either get another powerup on a silver plate or a chance to retreat.

The most Sasuke will do is to dispel MT.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolohov27 said:


> You tried to tell em



You should know by now though, people don't listen to me. When I predict, I mostly don't really predict what I think would be "good writing" or "what I want". That causes people to give bad predictions. Even if I might dislike something, that's not what a prediction is. 

I just predict based on what I think Kishi would do. 

This shit was bound to happen. I'm just ready for the next phase of this manga. This War Arc's played out by now. Kaguya's here to shake shit up.





Seraphiel said:


> She is dying here. So it's gonna be the same old BWAHHAHAHA I AM STRONG AND I BEAT YOU FOR A WHILE. OH WAIT WE ARE THE MAIN CHARS FUCK YOU!



You mean like Obito was supposed to die the other 88383844 times right?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Sage once said, Kaguya was either seen as a goddess or a demon. I'm guessing Madara fans view her as the latter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 4, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Yes people. I support the Sauce once again!



God bless you my friend and welcome to the big dick club.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

probably kaguya will get rid of madara quickly...no more dragging like with obito.....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the war arc is technically over already, in some ways. The volume ended last chapter, right? Now it's Kaguya's arc.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Sauce got our back klue



But I wanted to see the powerful of two Rinnegans right now.

Then again later.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 4, 2014)

ppl rooting for a character they barely even know what she looks like

dat taste


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Except that the Death God is a Hannya Demoness, a jealous/bitter woman.



This

It's so obvious now that Kaguya is the Shinigami


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2014)

Hussain said:


> it seems real to me. @>@


 


Ghost14 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's real, it's on mangabird and they've always been correct when posting images. Though not text.


 

My bad, I should have clarified.  I know the image is real and is part of tonight's chapter, I just don't see what is so spoiler worthy about it.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Format said:


> hard to tell but it looks like he does



I bet he had the same type of horn headband thing that Madara has.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Except that the Death God is a Hannya Demoness, a jealous/bitter woman.



That's cool I'm just sayin it doesn't really look anything like Kaguya.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Yes people. I support the Sauce once again!





You just ruined that bet for me, man.

I was looking forward to your set in white, red and blue. But now...


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya's plan: Turn all Narutoverse's women into monster girls.

No more friendzoning or rejecting - no more Obitos - world peace.

Perfect


----------



## Weapon (Jun 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> ppl rooting for a character they barely even know what she looks like
> 
> dat taste



People rooting for characters based on appearance and nothing else. RIP Taste.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> First running like a bitch from Naruto & Sasuke. Now he gets further emasculated by Kaguya through Black Zetsu.
> 
> Jeez, I'd feel sorry for Madara if he wasn't so damn terrible.


 You forgot Guy humiliating him.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 4, 2014)

yo watch kaguya be converted before madara 

madara be like "fuck off woman"


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> This
> 
> It's so obvious now that Kaguya is the Shinigami



In Taoism there is a soul dualism called hun (魂) and  po (魄), aka Yin and Yang Soul, the hun resides in ancestral/spirit tablets while the po goes to the afterlife or limbo.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> ppl rooting for a character they barely even know what she looks like
> 
> dat taste



Revenge for the Obito supporters. 


I'm just annoyed because this shit is pointless. What could she possibly want that is drastically different from both Obito and Madara?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2014)

So......is like Obito confirmed dead or what?


----------



## Frosch (Jun 4, 2014)

Judging from the spoiler we'll get Kayuga and MAAAAYBE just maaaaybe we cant settle on a FV


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You should know by now though, people don't listen to me. When I predict, I mostly don't really predict what I think would be "good writing" or "what I want". That causes people to give bad predictions. Even if I might di,slike something, that's not what a prediction is.
> 
> I just predict based on what I think Kishi would do.
> 
> ...



Man; I already lost count of the "Obito id dead" threads.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> So......is like Obito confirmed dead or what?



No, very unlikely.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolohov27 said:


> You forgot Guy humiliating him.



Dayum, how can I forget that magnificent asswhoppin.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Obito will have revenge to Maddy? and maddy to Kaguya? WTF


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

Kishi can retcon the Death God to make her Kaguya or her spirit or some shit but we shouldn't be under any delusions that that was always the intended case. They look nothing alike.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 4, 2014)

Almighty Sharingan do not fail me now






Deliver us from Klue, o'Sharingan.


----------



## Azula (Jun 4, 2014)

obito comes back to life by stealing a bit of her power


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

The Format said:


> Kishi can retcon the Death God to make her Kaguya or her spirit or some shit but we shouldn't be under any delusions that that was always the intended case. They look nothing alike.



Except maybe the nails


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

Blink still thinks Sharingan is greater than Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Almighty Sharingan do not fail me now
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




The battle between us is a thing of the past. All of your Sharingan powers belong to me.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> So......is like Obito confirmed dead or what?



You guys never learn; do you?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

BZ and SZ faceoff this chapter i hope


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

Sharingan >>>> Rinnegan


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm NEVER giving up on the sharingan. This is our year.


----------



## Mansali (Jun 4, 2014)

Who would have though a couple years back that  the sage' s mother would be a villain.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jun 4, 2014)

Klue said:


> Revenge for the Obito supporters.
> 
> 
> I'm just annoyed because this shit is pointless. What could she possibly want that is drastically different from both Obito and Madara?



Most of us Obito supporters don't really care all that much, and the ones that do aren't a fan of this development. Honestly, as a reader, I kinda wanted Madara to have a big final fight before getting penetrated, and as an Obito fan I feel this development killed any sort of momentum for Obito getting revenge on Madara (who cares anymore now if he was just another tool all this time).

The people celebrating just want change, and are putting their faith in Kishi being able to execute this major twist well. They are gloating to Madara fans because they were getting shit on by them for proposing this theory. That's all, don't pin this on the Obito fandom.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> You guys never learn; do you?



yup, they never learn, if BZ leaves obito for Maddy, we will see if Obito is dead or not this chap or in 680


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sharingan >>>> Rinnegan



Yea the base sharingan power is greater than its final evolution.that makes sense


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2014)

Reasons for IT

Obito wanted rin
Madara everlasting peace and hashi wood
Kagura maybe power? Revenge on her sons descendants if they killed her or whatever? Also I Wonder how she will be redeemable. Maybe Her ex left her or she was bullied wherever she was from for being weak and she came to the naruto world to get the fruit to show them. She should have a sob story all villains do


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Man; I already lost count of the "Obito id dead" threads.



Straight up. 

I'm going to be honest right now. 

People are bitching and whining, they "claim" they didn't see this coming. The reality is they fell in love with Madara and figured there was no way this would happen. Even if I loved Madara as a character, I would have immediately placed Kaguya's return in the "bound to happen" box and I'd bet my account on it. Why? Because it's cliche Kishimoto writing. He does this crap all the time. Did people not see the clues? Did people really not see this coming? I don't get it. Yeah Madara whooped ass, yeah Madara was legendary, yeah Madara's made his mark on the manga, no one is deny it. At the same time, I mean really now. Did people really not see it? 

The same people whining, bitching and complaining about Kaguya's return and Madara's "non-FV status" are the same people who claimed Obito would be dead 383838484 times by now. They're the same people that said Obito wouldn't control the Jyuubi, the same people who said Naruto and Sasuke couldn't in any way possible, regardless of what happens, be able to damage Madara and hell, they're the same ones now still upset. 

They're the same people who need to learn to predict as to what Kishi would do rather than what they want to happen. The truth is the truth here, I'm not making shit up. They're complaining right now. People on tumblr losing their shit. If anyone gets mad at this message then, well, they're probably the ones upset about this. The truth hurts. 

Man I don't even know. 

All I gotta say to them is this:


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 4, 2014)

i can see it.... kishi will pull out another asspull after kaguya's defeat....making death god to cousin of kaguya....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sharingan >>>> Rinnegan



Then why didn't it repel IT? :ignoramus


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Kishimoto has always been so determined to make sure that when all is said and done, Sasuke and Naruto are equals.

I can't imagine either of them eating the fruit, unless they do it together like a nice couple.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Mansali said:


> Who would have though a couple years back that  the sage' s mother would be a villain.



me.......


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

The anticipation:


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2014)

the only thing Obito is confirmed for it at least one more troll. I thought he retired the crown but Kishi doesn't seem finished with him yet. In actuality the biggest mistake Kaguya could make it releasing Obito to take Mads' body thus opening the door for Obito to regain consciousness and unless his S/T Susanoo


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya just cast Mugen Tsukiyomi for shits and giggles, you know it.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea the base sharingan power is greater than its final evolution.that makes sense



Yeah, because I was talking about power and not quality, smart one


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto states Kurama is gathering more chakra so that he can go all out into Biju Mode and use _Chakra transfer_ on his comrades again



Mine won, brah.

Besides, it didn't pay off anyhow.


----------



## SLB (Jun 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kishimoto has always been so determined to make sure that when all is said and done, Sasuke and Naruto are equals.
> 
> I can't imagine either of them eating the fruit, unless they do it together like a nice couple.



pretty much. i doubt he has the care to develop one if the other gets a fruit hack.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kishimoto has always been so determined to make sure that when all is said and done, Sasuke and Naruto are equals.
> 
> I can't imagine either of them eating the fruit, unless they do it together like a nice couple.



lol. gross. ...
IMO, kaguya will be revive as the fruit istelf


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Mine won, brah.
> 
> Besides, it didn't pay off anyhow.



Weaken him for Naruto to cripple his ass with _YRS_.

Gai soloes.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Straight up.
> 
> I'm going to be honest right now.
> 
> ...




Not sure if I even gave her much thought. Just never saw a point to her return, and even now, I feel the same.

Kaguya's return does nothing for me. Honestly don't feel anything, even after an entire week to completely adjust to the idea.

If anything, I'm more shocked by Zetsu's betrayal.


A big "Meh."


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Kaguya just cast Mugen Tsukiyomi for shits and giggles, you know it.



You know... BZ seemed to consider Sasuke a legitimate threat to MT.

I'm looking forward to seeing his Rinnegan show a glimpse of its true potential.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Just; logic: you cant fight wars if you are too busy havibg sex


Dat obito, what a guy 


Bruce Wayne said:


> Then why didn't it repel IT? :ignoramus


IT is still in effect master weezy :ignoramus


----------



## Obitomo (Jun 4, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya is the fruit


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2014)

Is kakashi supposed to be Gandalf?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

Errrr why nobody is creating threads

Edit: nvm


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Dat obito, what a guy
> 
> IT is still in effect master weezy :ignoramus



WTF is giving the dreams? MT or the TREE?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Errrr why nobody is creating threads?



just waiting for new chapter dude..


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

So White Zetsu isn't Hashi's will? Damn Madara you got trolled bad.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> So White Zetsu isn't Hashi's will? Damn Madara you got trolled bad.




White Zetsu is Madara's will, BZ is kaguya's


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn. 

Kaguya fucked the game ALL UP. 

They can't fuck with this woman. Not. One. Bit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> White Zetsu is Madara's will, BZ is kaguya's



White Zetsu are what people in MT become.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn, poor Madz. This is pretty pathetic


----------



## hannah (Jun 4, 2014)

I hope Kishi gives his final villain a good motivation. If it turns out she was motivated by something bland like: "Mo' powah! And nothing but mo' powah! ", Imma be bored.


----------



## Paper flowers (Jun 4, 2014)

Madara's dead was so bad,!


----------



## hannah (Jun 4, 2014)

Paper flowers said:


> Madara's dead was so bad,!



I gleefully bathed in the salty tears of tumblr.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 4, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Believe it!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



100% right and predicted next chapter


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2014)

ahahahaha what the hell it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

I think this chapter broke NF


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone else disappointed that Kaguya has small breasts?


----------



## Skull007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ninja Genius said:


> Anyone else disappointed that Kaguya has small breasts?



She doesn't even have legs D:


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jun 4, 2014)

Did Kishi just decide he hated Madara at some point? Why did he make him get defeated in such a way? Those embarrassing panels.... It's a total waste.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> So White Zetsu isn't Hashi's will? Damn Madara you got trolled bad.



They were never stated to be his will just that he used his dna to create them. Hashi seems to have a great connection to the tree.


----------



## Skull007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gabe said:


> They were never stated to be his will just that he used his dna to create them. Hashi seems to have a great connection to the tree.



His mokuton has its propeties

It's strange, even though he's one of ashura's reincarnations, he's the only one capable of doing that


----------



## takL (Jun 4, 2014)

zetsus are from the plant of hashs cells cultured with 10bs skin as the catalyzer.
kaguya must have done something to 10bs skin.

good stuff. kaguyas is so unreal. 
im 95% sure maddy will be back. as a good guy tho.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

what about the lower half of madara takl?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa 8337 (Jun 4, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke decide to retreat and come up with a strategy a very far distance from kaguya. Naruto transforms into 9 tails form catches Kakashi, sakura, and obito then bust the ceiling to get back to the surface. Sasuke activates flying Susanoo and follows.( If they are in fact underground which im not quite sure of)on the surface naruto senses his dad at konoha injured so there head there. On the way to konoha Naruto senses hinatas plight and decides to rescue her only because of the risk. At konoha naruto heals obito and possibly minato. Minato then takes them to Frog Mountain where they can futher strategize and come up with a plan. I dont really see how there gonna beat Kaguya maybe hinata can somehow deactivate Kaguya's Byakugan using her own


----------



## takL (Jun 4, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> what about the lower half of madara takl?



just wait.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 4, 2014)

More evidence that Kaguya is the juubi.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 4, 2014)

A.S.S.P.U.L.L


----------



## Sin3dd (Jun 4, 2014)

679: She of the Beginning


			
				Sinedd said:
			
		

> Kaguya will make her appearance for the first time and will control Madara.
> Madara WILL NOT DIE!
> Madara is confused, Black Zetsu talks.


Prediction true.
Kaguya makes her appearance and Black Zetsu splits from Obito Uchiha. So, everybody will be White Zetsu clones? Really?
Like I said before, Obito appears do die in every single chapter. He died now or died before? Is he still alive? The same question over and over again.
As for Madara, I do not think he died....this will be very sad if he died, no last words and....so that means Madara's finished. Madara's Arc is over, we will move to a new ARC: Princess Kaguya Arc.
The Final Battle Begins!


----------



## lathia (Jun 4, 2014)

Does that OG Byakugan make you moist, Klue?


----------



## IagoZeero (Jun 4, 2014)

I were going to comment here, but I thought it would be better to do a topic:


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 4, 2014)

I have to hand it to Kakashi, for actually having 0 power and being totally useless this chapter and then basically ask Kaguya, "Fuck you doing?" but no in those words. That shit was hilarious.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

lathia said:


> Does that OG Byakugan make you moist, Klue?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Kakashi my man is back, and not afraid


----------



## takL (Jun 5, 2014)

some of the lines from jp spoilers (tbc)

Black zetsu: rest assured....that it won't kill them...
Once Kaguya cast this (jutsu), Mugentsukuyomi on people and she didn't kill them but preserved them alive 
Black zetsu: in order to produce kaguyas solders out of them.
Sasuke: produce... what does it mean!?
Black zetsu: fft... compared to Itachi you're still dense it appears... 
Would mere mortals be battle worthy?


Kakashi: ...Madam, what is your purpose!?
Kaguya: ...here is....this place is my precious seedbed (/bot nursery). no further harm should be done to it...
I shall not fight any more
naruto: eh?  

Naruto: in that case...
Kaguya: (not) in here, that is. 
Kaguya: but here, I shall erase you lot.


 but why did kaguya teleport obitos  body to the magma place along with team 7?


----------



## Lance (Jun 5, 2014)

SO I was right 

Madara did turn into Kaguya.

Well atleast no TnJ for him


----------



## Picaso del Torro (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaguya: Let us begin shall we.
Naruto: What we are waiting for lets begin.
Sasuke: Wait Naruto!!
Naruto: What happened now???
Sasuke: Dont be hasty theres something up with
her byakugan..
Naruto: What is it????
Sasuke: Can u throw a Rasenshuriken at her.
Kaguya: I'm Waiting..
Naruto: No sweat.
(Throws a bijjudama rasenshuriken at Kaguya)
(Kaguya shown using 512 triagrams air pounce
and shatters the rasenshuriken)
Sasuke: So you see now...
Naruto: Look we cant defeat them with our
current selves. You remember what Kaguya told
about us first.
Sasuke: Sure.. He pointed us as the reincarnation
of Hogoromo and Hamuro..
Naruto: If the sage of six paths is Hogoromo
then Hamura should be his brother..
Sasuke: So what will we do idiot.
Kaguya: I'm still waiting.
Naruto: Last time after our death we met
Hogoromo so this time we can meet Hamuro..
Sasuke: But we need to die for that.
Naruto: So lets kill ourselves..
(Naruto and Sasuke rasenganing and chidoring
each other and they died)
(Naruto again shown on water and sees an old
man shaving his beard)
What will be his new powerups????


lol i saw this on narutobase


----------



## ZE (Jun 5, 2014)

takL said:


> some of the lines from jp spoilers (tbc)
> 
> Black zetsu: rest assured....that it won't kill them...
> Once Kaguya cast this (jutsu), Mugentsukuyomi on people and she didn't kill them but preserved them alive
> ...


So they are not fighting on Earth? The fuck. Don't tell me she teleported them to another planet.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2014)

takL said:


> some of the lines from jp spoilers (tbc)
> 
> Black zetsu: rest assured....that it won't kill them...
> Once Kaguya cast this (jutsu), Mugentsukuyomi on people and she didn't kill them but preserved them alive
> ...



Maybe she just wants to kills everyone not caught in her genjutsu that is why she brought obito. Or he can help out against her in a way.


----------



## auem (Jun 8, 2014)

ZE said:


> So they are not fighting on Earth? The fuck. Don't tell me she teleported them to another planet.



she simply took them to the place where there is no people...she didn't want to scratch her precious 'soldiers',which would certainly had happened if she unleashed her power there...


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol if she transported Team 7 to another planet. That would confirm aliens.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jun 8, 2014)

takL said:


> some of the lines from jp spoilers (tbc)
> 
> Black zetsu: rest assured....that it won't kill them...
> *Once Kaguya cast this (jutsu), Mugentsukuyomi on people and she didn't kill them but preserved them alive
> ...



Interesting, so this confirms that at some point Kaguya did this exact thing on people before, which strengthens my theory about the true origins of the Zetsus we see in this series.

Also, the place she took them to does not seem like another planet, but more, far below the Earths surface. Perhaps Kaguya isn't an alien, but merely part of a near extinct race of subterranean humanoids who once lived under the Earth like the Locust from Gears of War?


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Maybe she just wants to kills everyone not caught in her genjutsu that is why she brought obito. Or he can help out against her in a way.



but but wasnt zetsu so sure that obito was a goner?

on the side note while maddy was stooting the ambulance, obito,  revealing what he had done to rin,  his hand was still inside obitos chest tampering with the heart. with the sfx 'rub rub'
maybe he beat the dying horse in order to distruct b zetsus attention from his hand?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2014)

takL said:


> some of the lines from jp spoilers (tbc)
> 
> Black zetsu: rest assured....that it won't kill them...
> Once Kaguya cast this (jutsu), Mugentsukuyomi on people and she didn't kill them but preserved them alive
> ...



Because he's still alive


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Because he's still alive



if so, thats what maddy did.


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

ZE said:


> So they are not fighting on Earth? The fuck. Don't tell me she teleported them to another planet.



donno but my bet is they are taken to Venus.


----------

